# Final Fantasy VII - Resurrect the World. [Closed Recruiting for Now]



## Kai Sarutobi (Aug 7, 2008)

Heh, I think the above title kinda says it all in terms of content for what type of campaign I plan to be running. That said, no sense typing up a bunch of information regarding it if no one is interested in the slightest.

The campaign will be set post Advent Children (And ignoring Dirge as I so HATE that game. Hehe.) I'm looking for somewhere around 4-5 initial players, with the possibility of others entering later.

What system? Good question! This link http://ffd20.orgfree.com/phpBB2/index.php here, is for d20 varient rules that represent Final Fantasy. They're... okay, probably not the best for 'Seven'.

Beyond that I think I'm willing to fiddle with 3.5, 3.75, 4.0 and anything people can think of. Thoughts?


---------------------------------------------------------------------

Alright, short of any worldshaking changes, we'll be using 3.5 edition rules, with some major varients to make it more faithful to the source material (The most major of which will be the addition of a materia system.) That said, all the varients will be additions, not subtractions.

At this time I'm going to be allowing:

Core books (Maybe Psionics, I'm still debating this point in my head.)
Completes

Anything else will be on an ask basis. And I mean ask for material, with referenced page number not just, "Can I have Book of Nine Swords? Kthxbye." Heh.

Setting specific info will follow soon enough, as will the varient rules (See the link above for the basis of the materia system I will be using.)

Thats it for now!

-----------------------------------------------------------------------

Update August 11th.

Alright, I'm going to start with something I shamelessly stole from Jemal's Final Fantasy thread.

*Swordsman/Main Character: 
So usually the main character is a Swordsman. Sometimes he's got magic, sometimes he doesn't, but hs main deal is "Swordsman".
Requirements: In THIS game, what that means is that your character must be a primary skilled fighter-type wielding a sword. 
Must be Human, must be good Hearted (Though can be neutral aligned to start, so long as Good wins out eventually)

Love Interest 1 & 2: 
One or Two women who're interested in the main character romanticaly.
Requirements: Female, good looking, interested romantically in main character, mostly good (Or willing to reform).

Spellcaster:
Someone who focuses on innate magical talent rather than Materia usage. Very rare. ^_^
Requirements: Primary D&D based spellcasting.

Criminal: 
A criminal (Or former criminal) with ties to the underworld.
Requirements: Criminal record, ranks in numerous criminal skills.

*Face: 
The face of the party, either royalty/celebrity, or just someone who's good with people.
Requirements: Lots of non-combat Social skills.

Mascot: 
The creature/Freak/pet that travels with the party. It/he/she is in Intelligent, but NOT normal.
Requirements: Not humanoid.

Other: 
Suggestions are acceptable!

Those are pretty much the base Archtypes I'm going to be having for the campaign. As I said, I'm going to be shooting for 4-5 characters initially. Mayhap more. *Shrug.*

As noted above, I'm going to be limiting traditional spellcasters. Specifically, I'm only going to be allowing one D&D based spellcaster.

Every character is going to recieve some sort of 'special' as well. It'll be tailored to your individual character and we'll come up with it as you build them.

[sblock=Materia Rules!]And this is today's final addition

To start with, there are five types of Materia. Spell, Summon, Support, Command, and Independant. (Green, Red, Blue, Yellow, Purple.) Each has its own varied effects, depicted below.

All materia can level up (Though the amount required is dictated on a case by case basis.) Any materia you have equipped will gain MXP at a rate of 1/10 any XP you recieve. (Thus if you gain 1000 XP, all equipped Materia will gain 100 MXP)

Materia can be set and removed in the space of 1 minute, which provokes an attack of oppertunity each round. They can be set into either weapons or armor, to a maximum of the amount of slots each weapon/armor has. (Which will be given to you when your charachters are complete. 

The effects of Materia are as follows.

*Spell*

Any equipped spell Materia will grant you access to the spell (Or spells) they contain. These spells will be drawn from traditional Final Fantasy style spells rather than D&D type. Ex. A mastered Fire Materia will allow you to cast: Fire, Fire 2, Fire 3.

Spells cast from Materia are cast using the Spell Point varient rule, seen here: http://www.d20srd.org/srd/variant/magic/spellPoints.htm

All players gain MP as if they were a wizard under the spell point Varient rule system. The spellcasting stat is constitution.

(Spells will be forthcoming as I have time to create a sane system for them. ^_^)

*Summon*

Summon materia are much like Spell Materia in that they drain from the same MP pool. Summon Materia will either summon a creature for a single powerful attack, or as a permanent addition, depending on the Materia.

These will be a while in coming in campaign, so don't worry too much about them.

*Support*

Support Materia only function when linked to another Green, Yellow, or Red Materia. Each weapon given in campaign will specify linked slots.

These materia are things such as:

All - Changes spell materia into an area of effect rather than single target.
Elemental - Links an element to your Weapon or armor, causing it to deal damage or absorb said element.

And so forth.

*Command*

Command materia will give additional feats or abilities when set. Examples are:

Sense - Learn target's hit points, Level and weaknesses.
Maximize Spell - Gain the Maximize spell Metamagic feat.
Cleave - Gain the Cleave Feat.

And so forth.

*Independant*

Independant materia cover everything else. The effects of many 'wonderous items' fall under this category, such as stat boosters, SR items etc.

And that covers that for now. Time to go to work!

[/sblock]

---------------------------------------------------------------------

*August 12 Update! Updated again!*

_Still to come...._

_Limit Breaks._
_Example Materia._
_Anything else that comes up._

_---------------------------------------------------------------------------------_

*August 13 Update!*

[sblock=Story so Far]The Story so Far...

_What happened:_

Final Fantasy 7 - Sephiroth called down a meteor with the help of the Black Materia. His goal was to damage the planet to such an extent that it would gather all of the lifestream to one location to heal the wound. He would take that energy and become a living god, using the planet as his mother did, to travel the cosmos in search of another victim.

The Shinra company, attempting to destroy Sephiroth, fired the 'Sister Ray' cannon directly at the north crater. While this didn't kill him, it allowed a small strike team, the members of AVALANCHE, to move in and ultimately slay Sephiroth.

This was unfortunately not enough to stop Meteor entirely, and the attack dealt massive damage to the city of Midgar, before ultimately being stopped by the ultimate white magic spell 'Holy.'

Advent Children - The years following the Meteor strike were relitively calm. However, shortly after Sephiroth's defeat, a plague began to spread, seemingly at random throughout the world.

This plague was known as Geo-Stigma. Many believed that it was the planet's way of retaliating for the damage that had been done to it. In truth, the plague was the result of Sephiroth and Jenova's cells infecting people, and the lifestream within them attempting to expunge the infection.

With each death, a negitive lifestream began to take form, something Sephiroth hoped to one day use to seize control of the planet.

During this time, several aspects of his personality, remnants of Sephiroth himself, began to work towards his Resurrection. This culminated with an attack on the city of Edge, built from the wreckage of Midgar.

Ultimately, both the aspects of Sephiroth, and the villian himself were killed by Cloud Strife in an epic battle atop the former Shinra headquarters. Shortly thereafter, a healing rain fell upon most of the world, cleansing away nearly all of the Geo-Stigma.

_What the players know:_

Final Fantasy 7 - Sephiroth's reasons for his actions are mostly unknown. Most assumed that the former hero had simply gone mad. Regardless, the Shinra company was there to deal with him once and for all, their massive strike not only killing the traitorous former SOLDIER, but slaying the Diamond Weapon in the bargain.

The public has no explination for why Meteor did not strike as intended, save that the planet itself defended them.

Advent Children - The healing of the plague is once more attributed to the planet giving back, though it challenged public perception that the plague was anything to do with the planet at all.

As for the attack on Edge and the massive battle resulting from it, Shinra once again saved the day. Though ordinary citizens were seen fighting off the rampaging beasts, it was two members of the turks, and a blond SOLDIER 1st Class, that were ultimately responsible for saving the city from the bulk of the damage.

Resurrect the World - Eight years have passed since the Meteor strike. The planet was quiet for four years after the Geo-Stigma passed, but at last a new threat had emerged.

Throughout the world, the land began to grow dark and brittle, plants and animals dying off while monsters began to spring from nowhere. These deadlands eminated from old Mako reactors, spreading slowly but inexorably outward.

Midgar is so far the worst, the city overrun with monsters, the expanding deadlands slowly working towards the nearby city of Edge.

People are scared, and in their fear they turned against those seemingly responsible, striking at the Shinra corperation, mobs destroying their business' killing their workers and sending even Rufas Shinra underground, as if blood would appease the angry planet...[/sblock]

---------------------------------------------------------------------

*Edit August 18th!* *Update Harder!*

Alrighty, now that I've got a handle for things, character creation is as follows.

Core Rulebooks.
Complete Rulebooks (Excepting Psionics.)
Tome of Battle
PHB 2
Any other sources are on an ask me specifics basis.

32 Standard Point Buy.
Max HP at all levels.
Level 12.
Standard Wealth for level 12. Do not buy weapons or anything that gives an 'Armor' Bonus. *(Note: Any equipment that you buy at this stage will be with you throughout the campaign. I will allow you to spend GP to upgrade this equipment, but you will not be able to purchase additional wonderous items, finding them only as treasure.)*

To save yourself time, I would suggest running anything you think might be... difficult, by me first. Make sure we agree on the concept before you go into specifics. Hehe.

-----------------------------------------------------------------------

*August 23, 2008!*

Alright, a final update.  Having finally made my decision upon armor, I bring to you thus!  For this campaign, characters will use the Defense Bonus rules seen here: 

http://www.d20srd.org/srd/variant/adventuring/defenseBonus.htm

Select a type of item, such as bracer, hairpin, necklace etc.  This will be where you slot materia for your 'armor' half.


----------



## Arkhandus (Aug 7, 2008)

I may be interested, but I haven't read those rules yet.  I'll check 'em out first.


----------



## Jemal (Aug 7, 2008)

ditto.
Also, I don't think 4e provides the style of play & detailed customization I'd want with a final fantasy type of game.  I think 3.5 would be the way to go.


----------



## Angel Tarragon (Aug 7, 2008)

I'd be In Like Flint if this would be done for 3.5.


----------



## Kai Sarutobi (Aug 9, 2008)

Well, at the very least I've got some interest in it so far. *Chuckles.* And it looks like 3.5 is the way to go.  I'll be updating with a bit of 'backstory' in the main post in a day or three.

In the meantime? I'd like even just general concepts that people might want to play in a setting such as this.  Fighter, mage, etc.  I'll be selecting one player as the 'starting' character, for a quick scene to start the campaign, then introducing pretty much all the remaining cast within the space of one encounter.  

Don't want to leave people hanging after all.


----------



## Angel Tarragon (Aug 9, 2008)

I'd want to play a fighter/monk, gestalt if you'd allow it.. With flurry of blows and Whirling Steel Strike I could live my dream of playing a Cloud like character.


----------



## Blackrat (Aug 9, 2008)

Wow. I just watched Advent Children earlier today, then started FFVII again for nostalgy's sake and now stumble upon this on the same day. Wow...

I'd be very interested. A gunslinger type of character maybe. Your typical FF gunslinger ala Vincent/Irvine/Balthier...


----------



## Arkhandus (Aug 9, 2008)

The Materia system on that FFd20 site seems to just be for magic item creation, so I don't know what you're planning to do as far as magic-users are concerned, unless you're replacing or modifying that Materia system.

Anyway, I'd probably go with something like a dragoon, ninja, or red mage.  I could just play a black mage or white mage type, but I already play pure casters a lot.

With 3.5, for a dragoon I'd go with a Warblade focused on Tiger Claw maneuvers and stances, maybe a few feats from Players' Handbook II.  I know to avoid Swooping Dragon Strike or whatever (the maneuver that stuns without a save).  Lesser use of Stone Dragon and Iron Heart, and I never learn or use Iron Heart Surge.  Not even going to touch White Raven or Diamond Mind with a dragoon-type character.

For a ninja, I'd either go Rogue/Fighter dipping into Shadowdancer later, or straight Swordsage with maybe the monkish-variant mentioned in Tome of Battle, or just dip into Monk before Swordsage.  Main disciplines would be of course Shadow Hand, Setting Sun, and Diamond Mind (stealth, finesse over force, and speed).  I hardly ever use the Concentration-for-saving-throw-Counters.

For a red mage, I'd think either Cleric/Sorcerer/Fighter/Eldritch Knight, Bard/Cleric/Fighter/Mystic Theurge, Beguiler/Duskblade/Cleric, or just Duskblade/Cleric.  I'd prefer one of the last two combos for that, since heavy multiclassing is really harsh on the trying-to-be-slightly-effective department.  Otherwise, for the cleric/sorcerer angle, it'd be nice if I could use the Battle Sorcerer variant in Unearthed Arcana (you can find it in the Hypertext D20 SRD as well, under the Variant Rules section).


----------



## Jemal (Aug 9, 2008)

dangit, ENWorld ate my post. 

Anyways, what I'd essentially said was my character will change based on level, but I'm going to try a Finesse character, unarmed. (Monk/swashbuckler most likely).  If you'll allow it, I've been wanting to use bladed bracers for a character for some time now.  I just can't find them in any source-books. 

Basically I'm looking for something that looks like the Neitchzian's bone-blades (From Andromeda), or batman's gauntlets.  Mechanically, it would be dual-weapons that enhance unarmed strike damage and allow you to deal slashing/piercing.


----------



## Blackrat (Aug 9, 2008)

Jemal said:


> dangit, ENWorld ate my post.
> 
> Anyways, what I'd essentially said was my character will change based on level, but I'm going to try a Finesse character, unarmed. (Monk/swashbuckler most likely).  If you'll allow it, I've been wanting to use bladed bracers for a character for some time now.  I just can't find them in any source-books.
> 
> Basically I'm looking for something that looks like the Neitchzian's bone-blades (From Andromeda), or batman's gauntlets.  Mechanically, it would be dual-weapons that enhance unarmed strike damage and allow you to deal slashing/piercing.




Well it's from 3.0 book Arms & Eguipment Guide, but there's a weapon called Bladed Gauntlet which does pretty much that. Eventhough the description is more of Wolverine's claws than Nietzschean Boneblade...


----------



## Kai Sarutobi (Aug 12, 2008)

Alrighty! Starting at the top and working my way down.

Reville:  Gestalt is pretty much a no go.  I love playing it, hate DMing it, with a passion!  The feat I don't have a problem with. =)

Blackrat:  Fair enough!

Arkandus:  I'm still up in the air on the book of nine swords.  On the one hand I love that it balances out casters, on the other... charachters using that material tend to beat other fighters around like rag dolls. *Ponders.* I'll have an answer for you on it tomorrow after I've sat down to read it.

Jemal: The arms and equipment guide is fine if you want it.


Finally, the main post is being updated with additional charachter information and I'm putting up a recruiting call, just to be sure.  Tada!


----------



## Angel Tarragon (Aug 12, 2008)

Kai Sarutobi said:


> Reville:  Gestalt is pretty much a no go.  I love playing it, hate DMing it, with a passion!  The feat I don't have a problem with. =)



The problem with my concept is that playing a straight monk won't cut it, once you go monk you either stick with or your SOL. My proposal is that my character 'burns' a feat to be able to freely multiclass between fighter and monk.


----------



## Jemal (Aug 12, 2008)

actually on second thought, FF needs someone with a big-ass sword, so..

Greatsword fighter, HO!!!


----------



## Jemal (Aug 12, 2008)

Reveille - How many lvls are you taking in fighter and why? Is it for the extra hp, extra feats, or the extra BAB?  Best suggestion i can give is take the fighter levels first (either 1, 2, or 4 lvls) and THEN multiclass into monk.  you don't take the monk restriction on multiclassing until you start taking monk levels, so if you take the fighter first, there's no problem.

Also, Gestalt isn't multiclassing, it's where you get two full classes at the same time.

EDIT: Also, some stuff for Kai: 
First, I vote NO on Bo9S, if it matters.
Second, have you thought of/decided on starting stats/level/etc?
Third : Can we buy Materia, or will that be explained later?


----------



## Angel Tarragon (Aug 12, 2008)

Jemal said:


> Also, Gestalt isn't multiclassing, it's where you get two full classes at the same time.



I'm fully aware of that.



Jemal said:


> Reveille - How many lvls are you taking in fighter and why? Is it for the extra hp, extra feats, or the extra BAB?  Best suggestion i can give is take the fighter levels first (either 1, 2, or 4 lvls) and THEN multiclass into monk.  you don't take the monk restriction on multiclassing until you start taking monk levels, so if you take the fighter first, there's no problem.



I'd like to be able to multiclass to between monk and fighter in order to gain the fighter bonus feats and expend them in an effort to be best hitter my character can be when it comes to the long sword (cleave, monkey grip, weapon focus chain, imp crit...). Basically I want to be the big ass swordfighter. Flurry of blows helps to gain multiple hits on foes.


----------



## Blackrat (Aug 12, 2008)

So are we using normal 3.5 classes or the classes from that FFD20 site?


----------



## Kai Sarutobi (Aug 12, 2008)

Coming along nicely from last night.

My roommate still has book of nine swords stashed away, so my decision on that will have to wait until he wakes up this evening.  That said, I'm leaning towards yes methinks.

Reville, for simplicities sake, feel free to multiclass between monk and anything to your hearts content, provided you keep the required lawful alignment.  Sound good? =)

Blackrat, Standard 3.5 edition rules.  See the most recent main post update (Coming shortly after I update here. Hehe.)

Jemal, No materia at start, though you will be able to shop in game.  Starting level, stats etc are included above. (Well, they will be shortly.)

Also note, I have removed the "Best Friend/Relative" Catagory from my suggestions, after finding that it won't work with the plotline.  A base overview of the campaign will likely be up within 24 hours of this post.


----------



## Blackrat (Aug 12, 2008)

Ok, that's cool. I think I'll make a multiclass ranger/fighter.

So how would you like to do firearms rules? I have a couple of suggestions. First and one I'd like the best is to treat them exactly like bows. Say a pistol works like a shortbow and rifle like longbow. This has the advantage of simplicity. If you don't like it, my other suggestion is to use D20 modern for this. It's mostly comparative to 3.5 anyways. Here's the firearms part of the SRD: http://www.dominion-x.net/d20-msrd/msrdequipmentweaponsandarmor.html


----------



## Blackrat (Aug 12, 2008)

So as for my character consept with a bit more depth.



			
				Kai said:
			
		

> Other:
> Suggestions are acceptable!




The silent mysterious "stranger" (examples: Auron FFX, Shadow FFVI, Vincent FFVII, Amarant FFIX): _The only thing revealing an existance in the shadowy corner is a flicker of fire as a cigarette is lit. A dark figure emerges from the shadows and utters a simple phrase in response to all the planning of the group. "Lets go."_


----------



## Arkhandus (Aug 12, 2008)

The DMG has rules for firearms, though it doesn't have gp costs for modern-era guns.  Renaissance-era guns in the DMG can only be fired every other round, though.  FF tends to have semi-modern tech, though.  A modern repeater rifle or automatic rifle in the DMG can fire many times before reloading.  They're at the end of the World Building chapter, but I'm not sure if it's in the same place in the 3.5 DMG.


----------



## Arkhandus (Aug 12, 2008)

......stupid EN World ate my post.

Screw that.  I could've sworn I copied it first, but some stupid error must've negated that.  I'm not retyping it all.  

Basically, what I was GOING TO SAY was this, just a lot more detailed.  If you don't allow ToB, I'll go with the ninja or red mage concept, depending on whether or not anyone else claims the spellcaster role.  If you do allow some ToB material, may Dragoon concept was essentially like so.

6th-level example: human warblade 6, could be the Face since warblades get Diplomacy as a class skill
feats: Weapon Focus (spear), Vital Recovery (from ToB, to heal himself a bit in combat if we don't have much else for healing), Sudden Recovery (from ToB), Iron Will (warblade bonus feat), Martial Stance (Leaping Dragon Stance)
maneuvers: sudden leap (tiger claw 1), stone bones (stone dragon 1), claw at the moon (tiger claw 2), mountain hammer (stone dragon 2), soaring raptor strike (tiger claw 3), exorcism of steel (iron heart 3)
stances: punishing stance (iron heart 1), stonefoot stance (stone dragon 1), leaping dragon stance (tiger claw 3)

no other ToB feats planned, only PH feats


----------



## Blackrat (Aug 12, 2008)

Arkhandus said:


> The DMG has rules for firearms, though it doesn't have gp costs for modern-era guns.  Renaissance-era guns in the DMG can only be fired every other round, though.  FF tends to have semi-modern tech, though.  A modern repeater rifle or automatic rifle in the DMG can fire many times before reloading.  They're at the end of the World Building chapter, but I'm not sure if it's in the same place in the 3.5 DMG.




Yeah, the thing about the firearms in DMG is that they are specifically renessaince-one-shot-waste-a-round-one-shot... The simplest way to do modern firearm is to use normal bow-mechanics and just describe it differently . If you have for say 30 round clip, you rarely need to worry about reloading in the middle of combat .


----------



## Arkhandus (Aug 13, 2008)

But the DMG has modern and future era weapons as well.  While the Renaissance-era guns are slow (actually faster than they should be; it should be a full-round action to reload), the modern-era guns have a normal rate of fire (the automatic rifle can be fired at your normal attack rate and has something like 30 or 60 rounds per reload).


----------



## Angel Tarragon (Aug 13, 2008)

Any new input on my character concept Kai?


----------



## Kai Sarutobi (Aug 13, 2008)

Alright, main post has once again been updated with additional character creation information.  Book of Nine is available.  Huzzah?

As for guns?  I'm going to be working them as slightly higher damage, more ammunition crossbows.  2d8 damage on longarms (Rifles etc.), 2d6 on standard pistols.  20 shots with rifles, ten with pistols, reloading is a move action.  Anyone think I'm going overboard? ^_^

Reville, *Points up a couple of posts.* I commented towards your concept already I believe. =)

Blackrat,  Concept seems good enough to me. *Evil grin.* Wanna be a turk? 

Arkandus, looks good so far. =)

Keep it coming guys.


----------



## Angel Tarragon (Aug 13, 2008)

Kai Sarutobi said:


> Reveille, *Points up a couple of posts.* I commented towards your concept already I believe. =)



Erk, didn't see it.


----------



## Jemal (Aug 13, 2008)

allright, well if Bo9S is in then I'm gonna have to go with a warblade.  Probably using some mix of iron heart(mostly) + stone dragon/tiger claw, hard-hitting guy with a sword as big as he is.

Also, just a quick question for the DM
[sblock=Kai]
Exotic Proficiency Full Blade + Monkey Grip = You can wield the full blade as a one handed weapon.

Exotic Weapon master: Weapon stunt (Uncanny Blow): A one-handed exotic weapon wielded in two hands gains 2X str bonus to damage instead of 1.5

You said to bring up anything we thought might be... 'difficult', and i know some DM's might find the 'exact wording' on this to be arguable, or who may call it 'too twinky', but I think it fits.. it's 2 feats and a prestige class for some extra damage.
[/sblock]


----------



## Kai Sarutobi (Aug 13, 2008)

Quite alright Reville!

Jemal, that looks fine.  Mechanically sound. Though next time tell me where the fullblade is from. *Only knew on fluke.*

Updates coming this afternoon when I wake up. Huzzah!


----------



## Jemal (Aug 13, 2008)

Arms & Equipment, which you said earlier was fine. (Though admitedly I was contemplating a different weapon at the time)

EDIT: Also, you said not to spend money on weapon/armour.. I assume from that and other things that you're running this game very similar to my own Final Fantasy J game, and that you will be 'providing' us with 'appropriate' FF styled weapons/armour?

If such is the case, shall we just specify preferred weapon/armour type?
(For example: My favoured weapon is (obviously) the Full Blade, and for Armour I would prefer Mithril Breastplate.


----------



## Blackrat (Aug 13, 2008)

Kai Sarutobi said:


> As for guns?  I'm going to be working them as slightly higher damage, more ammunition crossbows.  2d8 damage on longarms (Rifles etc.), 2d6 on standard pistols.  20 shots with rifles, ten with pistols, reloading is a move action.  Anyone think I'm going overboard? ^_^



Well that's pretty much how they work in D20 modern anyway so I'm cool with it. Is it okay to assume that they are all semi-automatic so taking for example rapid shot, many shot etc. feats is viable option?


> Blackrat,  Concept seems good enough to me. *Evil grin.* Wanna be a turk?



You know, I was actually thinking about former Shinra officer but discarded Turks immediatily since I thought you'd never approve . There is one problem playing a silent former-turks gunslinger though: It's going pretty damn close to what Vincent is .

I was actually rather thinking former Heidegger's right-hand man. Somesort of middle-man between Shinra weapons development and the army. He was the guy who told Scarlet what Heidegger wanted and introduced the new weapons back to the big man.


----------



## Shayuri (Aug 13, 2008)

Hmm! How did I miss this?

What sort of roles are still open?


----------



## Arkhandus (Aug 13, 2008)

Jemal said:


> allright, well if Bo9S is in then I'm gonna have to go with a warblade.  Probably using some mix of iron heart(mostly) + stone dragon/tiger claw, hard-hitting guy with a sword as big as he is.




Since this concept would probably really step on the toes of my Dragoon concept, or vice versa (just one using a big sword and the other using a big spear, and minor differences in maneuvers), I think I'll withdraw the Dragoon concept since Jemal's is kinda more iconic to FF, and since his'll probably be the main character (if not Reveille's monkish swordsman).

So, I'll probably go with my Red Mage concept.  I worked it out to be a Cleric/Sorcerer/Mystic Theurge, with the Healing and War domains, so he'll occasionally fight in melee with Divine Power etc. (can only cast it once or twice a day anyhow).  Rest of the time he'll be a blaster and healer.  My Red Mage would fill the Spellcaster role, and possibly the Face role if nobody else does that.

I'm guessing that one of the others may fill the Face and/or Criminal roles, so my Ninja concept may not be needed.


I wasn't really sure yet where the Dragoon would come from, anyway.

The Red Mage I figure is from Cosmo Canyon, a sort of violent planet-loving hippy..... ^_^  "I'm gonna beat you up now so you don't wreck the peace later."  Chaotic Good.

The Ninja I was gonna just handle as a Materia Hunter like Yuffie, but either unrelated or just distantly related, nonetheless focused primarily on "finding" Materia to make Wutai great again, and probably getting dragged into helping out the rest of the Planet while he's at it.


----------



## Shayuri (Aug 13, 2008)

I'd enjoy a caster, sneaky sort or the mascot, if any of those are available.

As a mascot, I'd probably want a pseudodragon, mephit or some kind of sprite.


----------



## Jemal (Aug 14, 2008)

Arkhandus - Perhaps you should look at the Tiger Claw school of Bo9S.  Lots of jumping based powers, which I decided to stay away from to NOT do the dragoon thing.


----------



## Arkhandus (Aug 14, 2008)

Shayuri, go with whatever concept ya like.  I've already got three different PC concepts in mind, so if end up choosing something similar, I'll just go with a different one of them.  So far all that's been picked by others is a speedy swordsman, a heavy swordsman, and a gunman.  The mascot, spellcaster, and love interests are as of yet unclaimed, and the face or criminal roles might also still be up for grabs.


Jemal:
Oh, I know, that was the whole point.  I set up my Dragoon with lots of Tiger Claw jumping stuff, but he still uses a bit of Iron Heart and Stone Dragon on the ground (there are only 3 jumping attack maneuvers for him right now, and since he'll never take Swooping Dragon Strike, that leaves only 1 more left, the far-off 9th-level Tiger Claw maneuver).

My point was, while their exact combat tactics would differ slightly (the Dragoon only making an occasional Stone Dragon or Iron Heart strike and the occasional IH counter), they'd otherwise be very similar.  Tough, strong melee hitters that get in the enemies' way.  But the Dragoon would be less offensively focused and less effective at dropping foes (his longspear would only do about half as much damage as your swordsman probably would, and he doesn't have anything from the Power Attack feat tree).

I figured it'd be best if we filled different roles in the party besides being a pair of slightly-different melee tough-guys with minor social skills.  Unless the party is large, we probably need a bit more variety.

So far, the only other PC ideas submitted are a gunman and a monkish swordsman, so we'd be one heavily melee-focused team with just the slightest bit of ranged support, and no magic support to speak of.  Not even a swordsage to pseudo-magically burninate trolls for us. ^_^


----------



## Kai Sarutobi (Aug 14, 2008)

Shayuri said:


> Hmm! How did I miss this?
> 
> What sort of roles are still open?




Because you're blind. ^_^

Alright, moving along.  Storyline update will be going into the main thread as soon as I'm done with this update.  Sorry for the delay, civilization 4 ate me for the better part of a day.

Jemal, I stand corrected on my rebuke. I thought it was in the sword and fist. My bad.  And you're correct in terms of gear.  Just give me an idea of what you'll be wanting.  In regards to armor, it doesn't have to be 'armor' in the traditional sense.  Bangles, vests, Chains, all of these things can an will work for armor.

That said, if you want to be armored, feel free.



			
				blackrat said:
			
		

> You know, I was actually thinking about former Shinra officer but discarded Turks immediatily since I thought you'd never approve . There is one problem playing a silent former-turks gunslinger though: It's going pretty damn close to what Vincent is .




Who said anything about you being a 'former' turk. *Snickers.* Either of those backgrounds work fine, decide however you want, flip a coin etc.

Arkandus, As I've mentioned, most of your concepts look good, though I'm leaning away from the redmage style just on personal preference.  As far as similiarities between your dragoon and Jemal's fighter go? Perhaps something about your character's 'special trait' to distinguish him from just another fighter?

This is of course, assuming anyone else wants the caster, if not, feel free to take it!

Reville, anything new on your end?

Shayuri, I might suggest the caster for you out of the options.  I'm pondering putting off the mascot as a late entry.

And that covers things for now.  Check the original post in about an 30 minutes to an hour for story updates.


----------



## Angel Tarragon (Aug 14, 2008)

Kai Sarutobi said:


> Reveille, anything new on your end?



I'm at the end of my rope. I looked over the mechanics and the concept just doesn't jibe.

I'd like to play, but it seems like there are already a flood of people wanting to play as well. Are you going to divide us into groups?

I love the Full Blade idea, how would you feel about two characters chasing that same path?


----------



## Shayuri (Aug 14, 2008)

lol

Okay. Well. Can roles be combined? For example, suppose the romantic interest is also a spellcaster?


----------



## Kai Sarutobi (Aug 14, 2008)

Shayuri,  Fine by me. =)

Reville, I'm going to have you all in the same group, and I'm going to be closing recruitment within a day or so methinks.

That said, having multiple of one concept is just generally bad news methinks.  Too much toe-stepping. *Laugh*


----------



## Shayuri (Aug 14, 2008)

Hmmm! Okay then. Cautiously feeling my way forward. 

What do you think about a "mysterious" background for the spellcaster/romantic interest? Potentially fun, but might be hard to pull off without it being too cliche.

I have an idea for a sorceress who either gains power from, or may actually -be-, a fragment of some powerful entity which was destroyed...

If that's too weird though, I've no problem with a more normal background.  You note that spellcasting without Materia is rare though. Are there prejudices towards those who can do it? Any world info I should keep in mind regarding magic and its practice?


----------



## Angel Tarragon (Aug 14, 2008)

Kai Sarutobi said:


> Reville, I'm going to have you all in the same group, and I'm going to be closing recruitment within a day or so methinks.
> 
> That said, having multiple of one concept is just generally bad news methinks.  Too much toe-stepping. *Laugh*



All right, I'll see if I can whip something up by Saturday morning. Will that be acceptable? I'm going to be out for a good portion of the day tomorrow and will have precious little time to work on a character.

I'm thinking about a straight archivist or a straight martial rogue (swaps sneak attack for fighter bonus feats).


----------



## Kai Sarutobi (Aug 14, 2008)

Alright, most likely the last post before I go off to play the videogames!

Shayuri, I have a concept for you that might work, though I hate to spoil it through Sblocks (Doesn't trust a damn one of you not to read it. Hehe.)

Spellcasting without access to materia isn't just rare, its pretty much unheard of.  In the framework I'm looking at, Cetra (Ancients such as Aerith) and creatures spawned of Jenova (Sephiroth, Jenova herself, and to a lesser extent, Genisis and Angeal from Crisis Core.) are the only ones who can cast D&D brand magic.

Some people might be freaked out by you if they found out you weren't using Materia to cast these spells, but no one would really know enough to dislike you.

Reville, You're gonna hate me. ^_^

Archivist is pretty much out as it looks like we already have a spellcaster.  As far as the martial rogue goes, I just plain dislike it the class. I'm sorry!!!

That's probably it for tonight folks, be around tomorrow to answer questions.  Also, check page 1 for the story update. =)


----------



## Arkhandus (Aug 14, 2008)

Well Reveille, he said he'd be accepting 4 or 5 players to start with, and there are 5 of us so far, so it's not too full yet.  I know how hard it is to try and make an effective monk though.   Plenty of FF character types not really accounted for yet, though.

I don't mind if someone else plays the spellcaster, anyway, I just figured one might be needed in the group.  I'm pretty split between my three concepts, so I'd gladly play any one of them.

If Blackrat fills the "criminal"/sneak role and Shayuri the spellcaster, I'll probably just go with my Dragoon concept and try to differentiate him a bit more from Jemal's swordsman.  If the sneak/criminal role isn't filled yet, I'll play the Ninja instead.


----------



## Angel Tarragon (Aug 14, 2008)

Kai Sarutobi said:


> Reveille, You're gonna hate me. ^_^
> 
> Archivist is pretty much out as it looks like we already have a spellcaster.  As far as the martial rogue goes, I just plain dislike it the class. I'm sorry!!!



All right, then I'm out.


----------



## Blackrat (Aug 14, 2008)

Kai Sarutobi said:


> Who said anything about you being a 'former' turk.




Ah. Yes. Now in that case that's exactly what I want if you're okay for a turks being in the party... I think multiclass Rogue/Fighter actually instead the Ranger/Fighter... I'll be propably our main sneak... Is there any roleplay-benefits for being a turks? I could spend a feat to gain something similar to Favored in House from Eberron for example to be able to get favours etc from Shinra?

So let's go over this little detail again: The game is set after AC, right? So Rufus is the boss of Shinra now, right? How long after the movie are we talking about. Right after - few months? Year? Few years?


----------



## Blackrat (Aug 14, 2008)

Reveille said:


> All right, then I'm out.




If I'm correct, of the traditional FF character-types we're still missing the Fists, the "Other Melee" and the Thrower.

Fists would prolly be monk?

With "Other Melee" I mean chars like Quistis, Selphie, Steiner, Red XIII etc. Supporting melee characters outside the main big-sword. I think pure fighter would be good.

I think the Thrower might not work in D&D but it would be cool to see if someone could build it effectively...


----------



## Shayuri (Aug 14, 2008)

Kai, I'd like to see your ideas, and work with you on that question.

Can you use PMs on this board? Or you can use my email:

samminmax at gmail dot com.

In the meantime, reading up on the wiki.


----------



## Kai Sarutobi (Aug 14, 2008)

Alright, couple of updates, then bed.

Blackrat, Yes there are roleplay benefits to being a Turk.  While they are slightly underfunded these days, they're still supplied with whatever they need that shinra can give, no feat required. =)

As to your storyline questions, see the most recent update to the original post.

Shayuri, see your e-mail.

BEDTIME!


----------



## Jemal (Aug 15, 2008)

couple more questions, I'm almost done.
First: How are we doing HP?  Rolling/using an average?
Second: What other languages are there to choose besides 'common' in the FF7 Setting?  

As for the 'special power' you referred to, I think I've got an idea.  You see, my main problem with the manuevers is the same reason I dislike playing Wizards... More Manuevers known than I can ready at a time.  What's the point of knowing a manuever you can't use without 5 minutes warning?!?  So what I'd like to suggest as a power is the ability to ready all of my known manuevers (It's 6 instead of 4, not that big of a deal, I think).  would that be more, less, or about appropriate to the power level you were figuring these specials should be on?

[sblock=Kai]
Alternately, you could make me the main character and do the "main character is more powerful" take and give me a couple extra levels..  
[/sblock]

Well here's the first draft of my swordsman.  I'm still debating a few things about manuevers & feats, and have to choose some more skills.  
In particular, I'm debating between two of the following feats: 
Cleave, Improved Critical, Improved Skirmish. 
All work for the character, but I'm not sure which two would be best.  Any thoughts?
[sblock=Rough Draft Will]
Will
Male Human Scout4/Ranger1/Warblade6/Exotic Weapon Master 1
AL: CG HT: 6' WT: 180 Hair: Red Eyes: Green

STR: 22 (+6) [10 points +2 lvl + 4 Enhancement]
DEX: 20 (+5) [8 points +1 lvl + 4 Enhancement]
CON: 14 (+2) [6 points + 4 Enhancement]
INT: 14 (+2) [4 points + 2 Enhancement]
WIS: 8 (-1) [2 points + 2 Enhancement]
CHA: 14 (+2) [4 points + 2 Enhancement]

HP:  (6d12+2d10+4d8) AC: 19+ (10 base + 5 dex + ? Armour + 2 Deflection + 2 Nat Armour)
Saves: FORT: +16 (10 base + 3 con +2 Resist +1 class)  REF: +17 (8 base + 5 dex +2 Resist +2 clarity) WILL: +6 (3 base +1 wis +2 Resist)
Init: +6 (+5 dex + 1 class)
Speed: 40

Bab: 11
Attacks: 
Full Blade: +18/13/8, 2d8+14 (17-20/X2)
Skirmish *Requires 10' movement*: +18, 2d8+2d6+14 (17-20/x2), +1 AC

Skills(Total/Ranks):[118 Points] Balance(+22/15); Craft:Weaponsmithing(+5/3); Diplomacy(+20/15); Intimidate(+20/15); Jump(+27/15); Tumble(+22/15); ?

Feats: [8]: Power Attack, Cleave, Exotic W. Proficiency: Full Blade, W.Focus: Full Blade, W.Spec: Full Blade, Improved Critical, Stone Power, Swift Hunter

Class Features: Improved Uncanny Dodge, Battle Clarity/Ardor/Cunning/Skill (+2 to reflex saves, critical confirmation), 2 bonus feats, Uncanny Blow(Exotic Weapon 2-handed adds 2x str mod), +1 Battle Fortitude, Fast Move +10, Skirmish (+2d6, +1 AC), Trackless Step.

Stances: 
(Ironheart 1) Punishing Stance - -2 AC, +1d6 damage
(Ironheart 3) Absolute Seel - +10 Speed, + 2 AC
(Tiger Claw 3) Leaping Dragon Stance - +10 jump, all jumps considered running jumps

Manuevers Known: 6;  Readied: 4
(Tiger Claw 1) Sudden Leap - Make jump check and gain that as free movement *Straight line, provokes AoO as normal movement* (Swift Action)
(Tiger Claw 2) Rabid Wolf Strike - +4 Attack, +2d6 damage, -4 ac for one turn (Standard Action)
(Stone Dragon 2) Mountain Hammer - +2d6 damage, overcome DR/Hardness (Standard Action)
(Ironheart 3) Ironheart Surge - End one condition with a duration currently affecting you, +2 attacks for 1 round.(Standard Action)
(Stone Dragon 5) Elder Mountain Hammer - +6d6 damage, overcome DR/Hardness.(Standard Action)
(Ironheart 5) Ironheart Focus - Reroll a save (Immediate Action)

Languages: Common, ??

Equipment: 88k
Belt of Strength+4 (16k)
Vest of Constitution+4 (16k)
Gloves of Dexerity+4 (16k)
Circlet of Awareness [Intelligence+2, Wisdom+2, Persuassion] (16.5k)
Amulet of Natural Armour+2(8k)
Ring of Protection+2(8k)
Cloak of Resistance+1/Charisma+2(5k)
2,500 GP

Preferred Weapon: Full Blade
Preferred Armour: Mithril Breast Plate

BIO: 
Will is a tall, athletic man with long red hair, a cocky grin, and a giant blade slung over one shoulder.
An ex-Soldier (third class), Will became a popular gladiator at the Gold Saucer Arena when Soldier was disbanded, due to his combination of swordsmanship skill, daring flare, and attitude.    Recently, he's grown bored with the Arena and is yearning for a challenge.
[/sblock]


----------



## Arkhandus (Aug 15, 2008)

See, I knew we'd be stepping on each others' toes a bit like that....both jumping around the battlefield and hitting guys with Stone Dragon maneuvers half the time, just my Dragoon using a few different Tiger Claw strikes and being tougher but somewhat weaker on offense.....

He mentioned earlier, BTW, maximum HP for all levels; one of the first-post updates I think.

Since the spellcaster and the sneak/"criminal" role will already be filled, I'll go with my Dragoon concept or maybe try something a little different....  I *could* try to do a "thrower" as a Warblade 7/Bloodstorm Blade 5.  Or I might try a "brawler" sort as a Monk 6/Swordsage 1/Master of Nine 5.  Hmm.  Probably just best to go with the Dragoon, just not sure yet.

[sblock=Dragoon so far]Human, Male, Lawful Neutral
Green eyes, shoulder-length black hair, pale skin
Age 27, 6'-4", 215 lbs.
Languages: Common, Draconic

Level 12 Warblade
Total Character Level: 12
Experience Points (XP): 66,000

Strength 16 (+3), Dexterity 13 (+1), Constitution 16 (+3)
Intelligence 12 (+1), Wisdom 11 (+0), Charisma 14 (+2)

Total HP: 178, Current HP: 178, Nonlethal Damage: 0
AC: 23 (+1 Dex, +12 Armor), Touch AC: 11, Flat-Footed AC: 22
Base Attack Bonus: +12/+7/+2
Melee Attack Bonus: +15/+10/+5 (+20/+15/+10 longspear)
Ranged Attack Bonus: +13/+8/+3
Initiative: +5 (+1 Dex, +4 Feat), Speed: 20 Feet (armored)
Fortitude +11 (+8 Base, +3 Con)
Reflex +6 (+4 Base, +1 Dex, +1 Int)
Will +6 (+4 Base, +0 Wis, +2 Feat)

Feats: Vital Recovery (15 hp) (General), Weapon Focus (longspear) (General), Sudden Recovery (General), Iron Will (General), Martial Stance (leaping dragon stance) (General), Weapon Specialization (longspear) (Special), Improved Initiative (General), Improved Critical (longspear) (General)

Skills: Balance +5 (5 ranks, +1 Dex, +2 synergy, -3 armor), Climb +8 (8 ranks, +3 Str, -3 armor), Diplomacy +15 (13 ranks, +2 Cha), Intimidate +17 (15 ranks, +2 Cha), Jump +17 (15 ranks, +3 Str, +2 synergy, -3 armor), Knowledge (history) +5 (4 ranks, +1 Int), Knowledge (local) +5 (4 ranks, +1 Int), Martial Lore +5 (4 ranks, +1 Int), Swim +5 (8 ranks, +3 Str, -6 armor), Tumble +14 (14 ranks, +1 Dex, +2 synergy, -3 armor)

Human Racial Traits: Medium Humanoid (Human), bonus feat, extra skill points, favored class is highest-level class.
Class Features: Proficiencies (all simple and martial melee weapons, all light and medium armors, all shields except tower shields), Battle Clarity (ex, Int bonus as an insight bonus to Reflex saves when not flat-footed), Weapon Aptitude (ex, qualifies for feats as though effective fighter level is warblade level -2, can change feats allocated to particular weapons to be for a different weapon with 1 hour of training in the morning), Uncanny Dodge (ex, retains Dex to AC even when caught flat-footed or attacked by an invisible foe), Battle Ardor (ex, Int bonus as an insight bonus to critical threat confirmation rolls), 2 Bonus Feats, Improved Uncanny Dodge (ex, cannot be flanked), Battle Cunning (ex, Int bonus as an insight bonus to damage against flanked or flat-footed targets), Battle Skill (ex, Int bonus as an insight bonus on opposed checks to resist bull rush, disarm, feint, overrun, sunder, or trip attempts).

Maneuvers Known: Sudden Leap (tiger claw 1, boost), Claw at the Moon (tiger claw 2, strike), Soaring Raptor Strike (tiger claw 3, strike), Lightning Recovery (iron heart 4, counter), Death from Above (tiger claw 4, strike), Elder Mountain Hammer (stone dragon 5, strike), Dancing Mongoose (tiger claw 5, boost), Iron Bones (stone dragon 6, strike), Iron Heart Endurance (iron heart 6, boost).
Stances Known: Punishing Stance (iron heart 1), Stonefoot Stance (stone dragon 1), Leaping Dragon Stance (tiger claw 3), Dancing Blade Form (iron heart 5).
Maneuvers Readied: Sudden Leap, Soaring Raptor Strike, Death from Above, Elder Mountain Hammer, Dancing Mongoose.
Stance Active: Leaping Dragon Stance.

Longspear +4 (Two-Handed, 32,305 gp, 1d8+10 damage, 20 threat range, x3 critical multiplier, Piercing, 9 lbs.)
Mithral Full Plate Armor +4 (Medium, 26,500 gp, AC +12, max Dex to AC +3, armor check -3, arcane spell failure 25%, speed 20 feet, 25 lbs.)
Weapon and armor are just placeholders for whatever he might get[/sblock]


----------



## SarahRequiem (Aug 15, 2008)

I saw no healer. You guys need a healer? I could be a healer 

not sure what exactly, but I could think of something


----------



## Jemal (Aug 15, 2008)

Sarah - All groups need a healer, whether they admit it or not. 

Arkhandus - 
An anime-ish Final Fantasy (Such as 7) in my mind requires good jumping on the part of the melee characters, as such I felt that Leaping dragon Stance and Sudden Leap were required. (Just look at the fight scenes in Advent Children for an example)

I like the dragoon concept, and had seriously contemplated it myself.  I don't think we'll be stepping on each other's toes too much, after all a good group kinda needs two main melee types.  I admit that our characters ARE similar, but why not work WITH that instead of assuming it'll get in the way?  A pair of hard-hitting melee's with complementary skills is a tough nut to crack, and can be very fun to play so long as we each have something unique.

And now, a few mechanical issues about your character.

First and foremost:  
You can't play a Dragoon without Leap Attack, it's... it's just... wrong...
Second:  
You should take Leap Attack. (this bears mentioning twice).
Third: 
Do you really need Sudden Recovery as a Warblade?  They can allready recover ALL expended manuevers as a swift action.
Fourth: Improved Initiative is generally a wasted feat unless your character's fighting style relies on catching your opponent flat-footed.  

My suggestions so far would be to drop sudden recovery and Improved Initiative and replace them with Power Attack and Leap Attack.  That will *greatly* increase your offensive capabilities.

And Finally: 
I recall Kai saying DON'T buy weapon/armour, b/c they will be provided for us (It seems a large part of his final fantasy setting is using a similar approach to what I used for my FFJ game).  As such, I suggest re-allocating the gold you spent on your +4 long spear and +4 Mithril Full Plate to other items.  This returns 58,805 gp that you can use on other stuff.
A Belt of Strength+6 would be my biggest suggestion, upping you to a +6 strength modifier, making your 'normal' spear attack +19 for 1d8+11 damage(19-20/x3 crit), not counting whatever weapon you are given.  That being done, your 'offensive lag' isn't all that much.  I'd also suggest buying some defensive items to up your AC.. perhaps a Ring of Protection, Amulet of Natural Armour, and maybe even Gloves of Dex (As mithril full plate has a max dex of +3 and your current dex mod is +1).

My quick comparison of our characters: 

Assuming we both get our 'preferred' armour types, I'd have a Mithril Breast-plate for a total AC of 24+enhancement.  If you were to spend 20,000 GP on defensive items (Which is less than I spent), you'd have mithril full plate for a total AC of 24+enhancement, giving us the same AC.
YOU would have a +1 to hit, 30 more HP, and harder hitting crits.
I would deal 1d8+3 more damage, and more frequent crits.

It's our respective playing/fighting styles and special manuevers/abilities that will set us apart from each other.

Oh, also - I'm not the DM, but if you could break down your ability scores as to how they each got their current total (Points spent + where your level bonuses went and what (if any) enhancement/racial bonuses you may have?


----------



## Arkhandus (Aug 15, 2008)

Sarah - Sure, every group needs a healer.  We just don't know yet what kind of spellcaster Shayuri's going to play, and a non-spellcasting healer would be hard......maybe a dragon shaman, or a well-designed crusader, but I can't think of any other ways.  The DM is restricting us to one spellcaster since people in Final Fantasy 7 generally don't have any magic besides Materia (Cetra/Ancients, Jenova, and Sephiroth being the only exceptions shown).



Jemal said:


> some good points but ones that don't need addressing....and then:
> 
> And now, a few mechanical issues about your character.
> 
> ...



*1./2.* I believed I mentioned earlier, though it may've been in my stupid lost post that EN World ate, that I don't have Complete Warrior.  Therefore I don't have Leap Attack, as I believe it comes from that supplement.  I don't even know what the heck Leap Attack does, I just know that people mention it a lot around here and that it seems like it must be really broken or just really strong.

PHB2 and ToB:Bo9S are the only 3.5 books I have.  Everything else in my collection is 3.0 or other systems.  I use the SRD for 3.5 games.  I do have some 3.5 issues of Dragon Magazine (dead tree version), which includes the issue that featured Complete Adventurer's "Ninja" class, and I have checked out a few things in 3.5 books of other gamers at some game sessions before, but I do not own any of those other books.

*3.* Sudden Recovery is there so he can, if needed, use Soaring Raptor Strike or Elder Mountain Hammer two rounds in a row.  Mostly just because I couldn't spare enough non-bonus feats to get him something more handy.

Warblades have a really limited bonus feat selection, thus Iron Will and Improved Initiative.  Shoring up my weak save to less auto-fail levels, and getting a better chance at acting quickly in battle.  With all my jumping around, Ironheart Aura would be a waste, and my Dexterity isn't high enough to make some other feats useful.

While I could swap out one or two feats for better ones, I don't want to munchkinize my PC.  So I'm not going for cheesy two-handed Power Attack with Cleave and excessively high Strength, though it would be really easy to do that and have a brutal Warblade.  I hate 3.5's overtwinking of Power Attack.



			
				Jemal said:
			
		

> And Finally:
> I recall Kai saying DON'T buy weapon/armour, b/c they will be provided for us (It seems a large part of his final fantasy setting is using a similar approach to what I used for my FFJ game).  As such, I suggest re-allocating the gold you spent on your +4 long spear and +4 Mithril Full Plate to other items.  This returns 58,805 gp that you can use on other stuff.
> A Belt of Strength+6 would be my biggest suggestion, upping you to a +6 strength modifier, making your 'normal' spear attack +19 for 1d8+11 damage(19-20/x3 crit), not counting whatever weapon you are given.  That being done, your 'offensive lag' isn't all that much.  I'd also suggest buying some defensive items to up your AC.. perhaps a Ring of Protection, Amulet of Natural Armour, and maybe even Gloves of Dex (As mithril full plate has a max dex of +3 and your current dex mod is +1).



I haven't spent any gold, really.  I don't know yet how much starting wealth we're getting, or what we're allowed to spend it on, though it may've been added to the first post sometime after my most recent checking of that post.

I just guesstimated that by 12th-level, my Dragoon could expect to have at least a +4 weapon and +4 armor, so I inserted those as placeholders for determining what his probable AC, attack, and damage values would be.  I noted the gold piece values for these items only out of habit, I didn't bother with any further GP/"Gil" calculations.



			
				Jemal said:
			
		

> My quick comparison of our characters:
> 
> Assuming we both get our 'preferred' armour types, I'd have a Mithril Breast-plate for a total AC of 24+enhancement.  If you were to spend 20,000 GP on defensive items (Which is less than I spent), you'd have mithril full plate for a total AC of 24+enhancement, giving us the same AC.
> YOU would have a +1 to hit, 30 more HP, and harder hitting crits.
> ...



I know, that's why I didn't just reject my original Dragoon concept altogether, I'm still giving it thought.  Dragoon types have always seemed to me to be the really-freaking-tough melee combatants of Final Fantasy, sometimes with a few support abilities.  Soaring Raptor Strike and Elder Mountain Hammer are the closest things to monster-hunter techniques I can think of that fit within the concept and class.

The characters' respective "specials", equipment, and whatever little changes I may make to feats and ability scores, will be what differentiate these two.  And it is handy sometimes to have two meat shields/tanks.

Stat-wise: Strength 16 (+3), Dexterity 13 (+1), Constitution 16 (+3)
Intelligence 12 (+1), Wisdom 11 (+0), Charisma 14 (+2).
Strength base of 14 (6 points), +1 from 4th-level and again at 8th-level.
Dexterity base of 13 (5 points).
Constitution base of 15 (8 points), +1 from 12th-level.
Intelligence base of 12 (4 points).
Wisdom base of 11 (3 points).
Charisma base of 14 (6 points).
6+5=11, 11+8=19, 19+4=23, 23+3=26, 26+6=32.
32-point nonstandard-point-buy per the DMG.


----------



## Arkhandus (Aug 15, 2008)

Also, Kai Sarutobi, here's something I put together over the past 2-3 days inbetween reading, posting, and handling my Sannin runs in Billy Versus SNAKEMAN....

A list of Materia in Final Fantasy 7 with some basic details like their shop price, AP total needed for each level, spells/abilities unlocked at each level, MP cost, element (though some are a bit different in name from D&D ones; Ice in FF7 is Cold in D&D, Lightning in FF7 is Electricity in D&D, Wind in FF7 is Air in D&D, etc.), and attribute changes from equipping the Materia (those attributes differ somewhat from the D&D ones too; Vitality instead of Constitution, for instance, and the FF7 values are higher; a +4 in FF7 is like +2 or +1 to a D&D ability score).  Just something to help out a bit with whatever Materia conversion you plan to do.

[sblock=FF7 Materia]* Attribute Changes all apply when equipping the materia, and do not change with the materia's level.
** At this level the materia is Mastered.  Mastered materia no longer accumulates Ability Points, but magically "grows" and splits off a new materia of the same type with 0 AP, and the new materia may advance normally.

```
[U]Green (Magic) Materia In FF7[/U]
[B]Materia Name		Price And	Element	Attribute
And Spell Names		AP Needed	And MP	Changes *[/B]
Barrier Materia		10,000 gil	None	Strength -2
Barrier			0 ap		16 mp	Vitality -1
M-Barrier		5,000 ap	24 mp	Magic +2
Wall			15,000 ap	58 mp	Magic Defense +1
Reflect			30,000 ap	30 mp	Max HP -5%
[I]Mastered[/I] **		45,000 ap		Max MP +5%

Comet Materia		------- gil	None	Strength -2
Comet			0 ap		70 mp	Vitality -1
Comet 2			12,000 ap	110 mp	Magic +2
[I]Mastered[/I] **		60,000 ap		Magic Defense +1
						Max HP -5%
						Max MP +5%

Contain Materia		------- gil	None	Strength -4
Freeze (ice element)	0 ap		82 mp	Vitality -2
Break (earth element)	5,000 ap	86 mp	Magic +4
Tornado (wind element)	10,000 ap	90 mp	Magic Defense +2
Flare (fire element)	15,000 ap	100 mp	Max HP -10%
[I]Mastered[/I] **		60,000 ap		Max MP +10%

Destruct Materia	9,000 gil	None	Strength -2
DeBarrier		0 ap		12 mp	Vitality -1
DeSpell			6,000 ap	20 mp	Magic +2
Death			10,000 ap	30 mp	Magic Defense +1
[I]Mastered[/I] **		45,000 ap		Max HP -5%
						Max MP +5%

Earth Materia		1,500 gil	Earth	Strength -1
Quake			0 ap		6 mp	Vitality -0
Quake 2			6,000 ap	28 mp	Magic +1
Quake 3			22,000 ap	68 mp	Magic Defense +0
[I]Mastered[/I] **		40,000 ap		Max HP -2%
						Max MP +2%

Exit Materia		10,000 gil	None	Strength -1
Escape			0 ap		16 mp	Vitality -0
Remove			10,000 ap	99 mp	Magic +1
[I]Mastered[/I] **		30,000 ap		Magic Defense +0
						Max HP -2%
						Max MP +2%

Fire Materia		600 gil		Fire	Strength -1
Fire			0 ap		4 mp	Vitality -0
Fire 2			2,000 ap	22 mp	Magic +1
Fire 3			18,000 ap	55 mp	Magic Defense +0
[I]Mastered[/I] **		35,000 ap		Max HP -2%
						Max MP +2%

Fullcure Materia	------- gil	None	Strength -4
-------			0 ap			Vitality -2
Fullcure		3,000 ap	99 mp	Magic +4
[I]Mastered[/I] **		100,000 ap		Magic Defense +2
						Max HP -10%
						Max MP +10%

Gravity Materia		8,000 gil	Gravity	Strength -1
Demi			0 ap		14 mp	Vitality -0
Demi 2			10,000 ap	33 mp	Magic +1
Demi 3			20,000 ap	48 mp	Magic Defense +0
[I]Mastered[/I] **		40,000 ap		Max HP -2%
						Max MP +2%

Heal Materia		1,500 gil	None	Strength -1
Poisona			0 ap		3 mp	Vitality -0
Esuna			12,000 ap	15 mp	Magic +1
Resist			52,000 ap	120 mp	Magic Defense +0
[I]Mastered[/I] **		60,000 ap		Max HP -2%
						Max MP +2%

Ice Materia		600 gil		Ice	Strength -1
Ice			0 ap		4 mp	Vitality -0
Ice 2			2,000 ap	22 mp	Magic +1
Ice 3			18,000 ap	55 mp	Magic Defense +0
[I]Mastered[/I] **		35,000 ap		Max HP -2%
						Max MP +2%

Lightning Materia	600 gil		Lightning  Strength -1
Bolt			0 ap		4 mp	Vitality -0
Bolt 2			2,000 ap	22 mp	Magic +1
Bolt 3			18,000 ap	55 mp	Magic Defense +0
[I]Mastered[/I] **		35,000 ap		Max HP -2%
						Max MP +2%

Master Magic Materia	------- gil	None	None
[I]Master Magic does not gain AP and cannot be Mastered[/I]

Mystify Materia		6,000 gil	None	Strength -1
Confu			0 ap		18 mp	Vitality -0
Berserk			12,000 ap	28 mp	Magic +1
[I]Mastered[/I] **		25,000 ap		Magic Defense +0
						Max HP -2%
						Max MP +2%

Poison Materia		1,500 gil	Poison	Strength -1
Bio			0 ap		8 mp	Vitality -0
Bio 2			5,000 ap	36 mp	Magic +1
Bio 3			20,000 ap	80 mp	Magic Defense +0
[I]Mastered[/I] **		38,000 ap		Max HP -2%
						Max MP +2%

Restore Materia		750 gil		None	Strength -1
Cure			0 ap		5 mp	Vitality -0
Cure 2			2,500 ap	24 mp	Magic +1
Regen			17,000 ap	30 mp	Magic Defense +0
Cure 3			24,000 ap	64 mp	Max HP -2%
[I]Mastered[/I] **		40,000 ap		Max MP +2%

Revive Materia		3,000 gil	None	Strength -2
Life			0 ap		34 mp	Vitality -1
Life 2			45,000 ap	100 mp	Magic +2
[I]Mastered[/I] **		55,000 ap		Magic Defense +1
						Max HP -5%
						Max MP +5%

Seal Materia		3,000 gil	None	Strength -1
Sleepel			0 ap		8 mp	Vitality -0
Silence			10,000 ap	24 mp	Magic +1
[I]Mastered[/I] **		20,000 ap		Magic Defense +0
						Max HP -2%
						Max MP +2%

Shield Materia		------- gil	None	Strength -4
-------			0 ap			Vitality -2
Shield			10,000 ap	180	Magic +4
[I]Mastered[/I] **		100,000 ap		Magic Defense +2
						Max HP -10%
						Max MP +10%

Time Materia		6,000 gil	None	Strength -2
Haste			0 ap		18 mp	Vitality -1
Slow			8,000 ap	20 mp	Magic +2
Stop			20,000 ap	34 mp	Magic Defense +1
[I]Mastered[/I] **		42,000 ap		Max HP -5%
						Max MP +5%

Transform Materia	5,000 gil	None	Strength -1
Mini			0 ap		10 mp	Vitality -0
Toad			8,000 ap	14 mp	Magic +1
[I]Mastered[/I] **		24,000 ap		Magic Defense +0
						Max HP -2%
						Max MP +2%

Ultima Materia		------- gil	None	Strength -4
-------			0 ap			Vitality -2
Ultima			5,000 ap	130 mp	Magic +4
[I]Mastered[/I] **		100,000 ap		Magic Defense +2
						Max HP -10%
						Max MP +10%
```


```
[U]Blue (Support) Materia In FF7[/U]
[B]Materia Name			Price And	Element	Attribute
And Effect Names		AP Needed	And MP	Changes *[/B]
Added Cut Materia		------- gil	None	None
Added Cut			0 ap		0 mp
[I]Mastered[/I] **			200,000 ap

Added Effect Materia		------- gil	None	None
Added Effect			0 ap		0 mp
[I]Mastered[/I] **			100,000 ap

All Materia			20,000 gil	None	None
All (1/battle)			0 ap		0 mp
All (2/battle)			1,500 ap	0 mp
All (3/battle)			6,000 ap	0 mp
All (4/battle)			18,000 ap	0 mp
All (5/battle) **		35,000 ap	0 mp

Counter Materia			------- gil	None	None
Counter 30%			0 ap		0 mp
Counter 40%			40,000 ap	0 mp
Counter 60%			80,000 ap	0 mp
Counter 80%			120,000 ap	0 mp
Counter 100% **			200,000 ap	0 mp

Elemental Materia		------- gil	None	None
Elemental (attack or halve)	0 ap		0 mp
Elemental (attack or void)	10,000 ap	0 mp
Elemental (attack or absorb)	40,000 ap	0 mp
[I]Mastered[/I] **			80,000 ap

Final Attack Materia		------- gil	None	None
Final Attack (1/battle)		0 ap		0 mp
Final Attack (2/battle)		20,000 ap	0 mp
Final Attack (3/battle)		40,000 ap	0 mp
Final Attack (4/battle)		80,000 ap	0 mp
Final Attack (5/battle) **	160,000 ap	0 mp

HP Absorb Materia		------- gil	None	None
HP Absorb (1/10th)		0 ap		0 mp
[I]Mastered[/I] **			100,000 ap

Magic Counter Materia		------- gil	None	None
Magic Counter 30%		0 ap		0 mp
Magic Counter 40%		40,000 ap	0 mp
Magic Counter 60%		80,000 ap	0 mp
Magic Counter 80%		160,000 ap	0 mp
Magic Counter 100% **		300,000 ap	0 mp

MP Absorb Materia		------- gil	None	None
MP Absorb (1/10th)		0 ap		0 mp
[I]Mastered[/I] **			100,000 ap

MP Turbo Materia		------- gil	None	None
MP Turbo +10%			0 ap		0 mp
MP Turbo +20%			10,000 ap	0 mp
MP Turbo +30%			30,000 ap	0 mp
MP Turbo +40%			60,000 ap	0 mp
MP Turbo +50% **		120,000 ap	0 mp

Quadra Magic Materia		------- gil	None	None
Quadra Magic (1/battle)		0 ap		0 mp
Quadra Magic (2/battle)		40,000 ap	0 mp
Quadra Magic (3/battle)		80,000 ap	0 mp
Quadra Magic (4/battle)		120,000 ap	0 mp
Quadra Magic (5/battle) **	200,000 ap	0 mp

Sneak Attack Materia		------- gil	None	None
Sneak Attack 20%		0 ap		0 mp
Sneak Attack 35%		20,000 ap	0 mp
Sneak Attack 50%		60,000 ap	0 mp
Sneak Attack 65%		100,000 ap	0 mp
Sneak Attack 80% **		150,000 ap	0 mp

Steal as Well Materia		------- gil	None	None
Steal as Well			0 ap		0 mp
[I]Mastered[/I] **			200,000 ap
```


```
[U]Yellow (Command) Materia In FF7[/U]
[B]Materia Name			Price And	Element	Attribute
And Ability Names		AP Needed	And MP	Changes *[/B]
Deathblow Materia		10,000 gil	None	Luck +1
Deathblow			0 ap		0 mp
[I]Mastered[/I] **			40,000 ap

Double Cut Materia		------- gil	None	Dexterity +2
2x-Cut				0 ap		0 mp
4x-Cut				100,000 ap	0 mp
[I]Mastered[/I] **			150,000 ap

Enemy Skill Materia		------- gil	None	None
Enemy Skill (any absorbed)	[I]No AP gain[/I]	[I]Variable mp[/I]
[I]Mastered[/I] **			[I]Master by absorbing all Enemy Skill techniques[/I]

Manipulate Materia		10,000 gil	None	None
Manipulate			0 ap		0 mp
[I]Mastered[/I] **			40,000 ap

Master Command Materia		------- gil	None	None
[I]Master Command does not gain AP and cannot be Mastered[/I]

Mime Materia			------- gil	None	None
Mime				0 ap		0 mp
[I]Mastered[/I] **			100,000 ap

Morph Materia			------- gil	None	None
Morph				0 ap		0 mp
[I]Mastered[/I] **			100,000 ap

Sense Materia			1,000 gil	None	None
Sense				0 ap		0 mp
[I]Mastered[/I] **			40,000 ap

Slash-All Materia		------- gil	None	None
Slash-All			0 ap		0 mp
Flash				130,000 ap	0 mp
[I]Mastered[/I] **			150,000 ap

Steal Materia			1,200 gil	None	Dexterity +2
Steal				0 ap		0 mp
Mug				40,000 ap	0 mp
[I]Mastered[/I] **			50,000 ap

Throw Materia			10,000 gil	None	Vitality +1
Throw				0 ap		0 mp
Coin				45,000 ap	0 mp
[I]Mastered[/I] **			60,000 ap

W Item Materia			------- gil	None	None
W-Item				0 ap		0 mp
[I]Mastered[/I] **			250,000 ap

W Magic Materia			------- gil	None	None
W-Magic				0 ap		0 mp
[I]Mastered[/I] **			250,000 ap

W Summon Materia		------- gil	None	None
W-Summon			0 ap		0 mp
[I]Mastered[/I] **			250,000 ap
```


```
[U]Purple (Independent) Materia In FF7[/U]
[B]Materia Name			Price And	Element	Attribute
And Effect Names		AP Needed	And MP	Changes *[/B]
Chocobo Lure Materia		------- gil	None	Luck +1
Chocobo Lure 100%		0 ap		0 mp
Chocobo Lure 150%		3,000 ap	0 mp
Chocobo Lure 200%		10,000 ap	0 mp
[I]Mastered[/I] **			30,000 ap

Counter Attack Materia		------- gil	None	None
Counter Attack 20%		0 ap		0 mp
Counter Attack 40%		10,000 ap	0 mp
Counter Attack 60%		20,000 ap	0 mp
Counter Attack 80%		50,000 ap	0 mp
Counter Attack 100% **		100,000 ap	0 mp

Cover Materia			1,000 gil	None	Vitality +1
Cover 20%			0 ap		0 mp
Cover 40%			2,000 ap	0 mp
Cover 60%			10,000 ap	0 mp
Cover 80%			25,000 ap	0 mp
Cover 100% **			40,000 ap	0 mp

Enemy Away Materia		------- gil	None	Luck +1
Enemy Away -50%			0 ap		0 mp
Enemy Away -75%			10,000 ap	0 mp
[I]Mastered[/I] **			50,000 ap

Enemy Lure Materia		------- gil	None	Luck -1
Enemy Lure 150%			0 ap		0 mp
Enemy Lure 200%			10,000 ap	0 mp
[I]Mastered[/I] **			50,000 ap

EXP Plus Materia		------- gil	None	Luck +1
EXP Plus 150%			0 ap		0 mp
EXP Plus 200%			60,000 ap	0 mp
[I]Mastered[/I] **			150,000 ap

Gil Plus Materia		------- gil	None	Luck +1
Gil Plus 150%			0 ap		0 mp
Gil Plus 200%			80,000 ap	0 mp
[I]Mastered[/I] **			150,000 ap

HP <-> MP Materia		------- gil	None	None
HP <-> MP			0 ap		0 mp
[I]Mastered[/I] **			60,000 ap

HP Plus Materia			8,000 gil	None	None
HP Plus +10%			0 ap		0 mp
HP Plus +20%			10,000 ap	0 mp
HP Plus +30%			20,000 ap	0 mp
HP Plus +40%			30,000 ap	0 mp
HP Plus +50% **			50,000 ap	0 mp

Long Range Materia		------- gil	None	None
Long Range			0 ap		0 mp
[I]Mastered[/I] **			80,000 ap

Luck Plus Materia		------- gil	None	None
Luck Plus +10%			0 ap		0 mp
Luck Plus +20%			15,000 ap	0 mp
Luck Plus +30%			30,000 ap	0 mp
Luck Plus +40%			60,000 ap	0 mp
Luck Plus +50% **		100,000 ap	0 mp

Magic Plus Materia		8,000 gil	None	None
Magic Plus +10%			0 ap		0 mp
Magic Plus +20%			10,000 ap	0 mp
Magic Plus +30%			20,000 ap	0 mp
Magic Plus +40%			30,000 ap	0 mp
Magic Plus +50% **		50,000 ap	0 mp

Mega All Materia		------- gil	None	None
Mega All (1/battle)		0 ap		0 mp
Mega All (2/battle)		20,000 ap	0 mp
Mega All (3/battle)		40,000 ap	0 mp
Mega All (4/battle)		80,000 ap	0 mp
Mega All (5/battle) **		160,000 ap	0 mp

MP Plus Materia			8,000 gil	None	None
MP Plus +10%			0 ap		0 mp
MP Plus +20%			10,000 ap	0 mp
MP Plus +30%			20,000 ap	0 mp
MP Plus +40%			30,000 ap	0 mp
MP Plus +50% **			50,000 ap	0 mp

Pre-Emptive Materia		------- gil	None	Dexterity +2
Pre-Emptive +6%			0 ap		0 mp
Pre-Emptive +9%			8,000 ap	0 mp
Pre-Emptive +11%		20,000 ap	0 mp
Pre-Emptive +14%		40,000 ap	0 mp
Pre-Emptive +19% **		80,000 ap	0 mp

Speed Plus Materia		------- gil	None	None
Speed Plus +10%			0 ap		0 mp
Speed Plus +20%			15,000 ap	0 mp
Speed Plus +30%			30,000 ap	0 mp
Speed Plus +40%			60,000 ap	0 mp
Speed Plus +50% **		100,000 ap	0 mp

Underwater Materia		------- gil	None	None
[I]Underwater does not gain AP and cannot be Mastered[/I]
```


```
[U]Red (Summon) Materia In FF7[/U]
[B]Materia Name			Price And	Element	Attribute
And Spell Names			AP Needed	And MP	Changes *[/B]
Alexander Materia		------- gil	Holy	Strength -0
Judgement (1/battle)		0 ap		120 mp	Vitality -0
Judgement (2/battle)		25,000 ap	120 mp	Magic +1
Judgement (3/battle)		65,000 ap	120 mp	Magic Defense +1
Judgement (4/battle)		100,000 ap	120 mp	Max HP -5%
Judgement (unlimited) **	150,000 ap	120 mp	Max MP +5%

Bahamut Materia			------- gil	None	Strength -0
Mega Flare (1/battle)		0 ap		100 mp	Vitality -0
Mega Flare (2/battle)		20,000 ap	100 mp	Magic +1
Mega Flare (3/battle)		50,000 ap	100 mp	Magic Defense +1
Mega Flare (4/battle)		80,000 ap	100 mp	Max HP -5%
Mega Flare (unlimited) **	120,000 ap	100 mp	Max MP +5%

Bahamut ZERO Materia		------- gil	None	Strength -0
Tera Flare (1/battle)		0 ap		180 mp	Vitality -0
Tera Flare (2/battle)		35,000 ap	180 mp	Magic +4
Tera Flare (3/battle)		120,000 ap	180 mp	Magic Defense +4
Tera Flare (4/battle)		150,000 ap	180 mp	Max HP -10%
Tera Flare (unlimited) **	250,000 ap	180 mp	Max MP +15%

Choco/Mog Materia		------- gil	Wind	Strength -0
Deathblow!/Fat						Vitality -0
Chocobo (1/battle)		0 ap		14 mp	Magic +1
Deathblow!/Fat						Magic Defense +0
Chocobo (2/battle)		2,000 ap	14 mp	Max HP -2%
Deathblow!/Fat						Max MP +2%
Chocobo (3/battle)		14,000 ap	14 mp
Deathblow!/Fat	
Chocobo (4/battle)		25,000 ap	14 mp
Deathblow!/Fat	
Chocobo (unlimited) **		35,000 ap	14 mp

Hades Materia			------- gil	None	Strength -0
Black Cauldron (1/battle)	0 ap		150 mp	Vitality -0
Black Cauldron (2/battle)	35,000 ap	150 mp	Magic +4
Black Cauldron (3/battle)	120,000 ap	150 mp	Magic Defense +4
Black Cauldron (4/battle)	150,000 ap	150 mp	Max HP -10%
Black Cauldron (unlimited) **	250,000 ap	150 mp	Max MP +15%

Ifrit Materia			------- gil	Fire	Strength -0
Hellfire (1/battle)		0 ap		34 mp	Vitality -0
Hellfire (2/battle)		5,000 ap	34 mp	Magic +1
Hellfire (3/battle)		20,000 ap	34 mp	Magic Defense +0
Hellfire (4/battle)		35,000 ap	34 mp	Max HP -2%
Hellfire (unlimited) **		60,000 ap	34 mp	Max MP +2%

Kjata Materia			------- gil	Fire/Ice/Lightning
Tetra Disaster (1/battle)	0 ap		110 mp	Strength -0
Tetra Disaster (2/battle)	22,000 ap	110 mp	Vitality -0
Tetra Disaster (3/battle)	60,000 ap	110 mp	Magic +1
Tetra Disaster (4/battle)	90,000 ap	110 mp	Magic Defense +1
Tetra Disaster (unlimited) **	140,000 ap	110 mp	Max HP -5%
							Max MP +5%

Knights of the Round Materia	------- gil	None	Strength -0
Ultimate End (1/battle)		0 ap		250 mp	Vitality -0
Ultimate End (2/battle)		50,000 ap	250 mp	Magic +8
Ultimate End (3/battle)		200,000 ap	250 mp	Magic Defense +8
Ultimate End (4/battle)		300,000 ap	250 mp	Max HP -10%
Ultimate End (unlimited) **	500,000 ap	250 mp	Max MP +20%

Leviathan Materia		------- gil	Water	Strength -0
Tidal Wave (1/battle)		0 ap		78 mp	Vitality -0
Tidal Wave (2/battle)		18,000 ap	78 mp	Magic +1
Tidal Wave (3/battle)		38,000 ap	78 mp	Magic Defense +1
Tidal Wave (4/battle)		70,000 ap	78 mp	Max HP -5%
Tidal Wave (unlimited) **	100,000 ap	78 mp	Max MP +5%

Master Summon Materia		------- gil	None	None
[I]Master Summon does not gain AP and cannot be Mastered[/I]

Neo Bahamut Materia		------- gil	None	Strength -0
Giga Flare (1/battle)		0 ap		140 mp	Vitality -0
Giga Flare (2/battle)		30,000 ap	140 mp	Magic +2
Giga Flare (3/battle)		80,000 ap	140 mp	Magic Defense +2
Giga Flare (4/battle)		140,000 ap	140 mp	Max HP -10%
Giga Flare (unlimited) **	200,000 ap	140 mp	Max MP +10%

Odin Materia			------- gil	None	Strength -0
Gunge Lance/Steel-Bladed				Vitality -0
Sword (1/battle)		0 ap		80 mp	Magic +1
Gunge Lance/Steel-Bladed				Magic Defense +1
Sword (2/battle)		16,000 ap	80 mp	Max HP -5%
Gunge Lance/Steel-Bladed				Max MP +5%
Sword (3/battle)		32,000 ap	80 mp
Gunge Lance/Steel-Bladed
Sword (4/battle)		65,000 ap	80 mp
Gunge Lance/Steel-Bladed
Sword (unlimited) **		90,000 ap	80 mp

Phoenix Materia			------- gil	Fire	Strength -0
Phoenix Flame (1/battle)	0 ap		180 mp	Vitality -0
Phoenix Flame (2/battle)	28,000 ap	180 mp	Magic +2
Phoenix Flame (3/battle)	70,000 ap	180 mp	Magic Defense +2
Phoenix Flame (4/battle)	120,000 ap	180 mp	Max HP -10%
Phoenix Flame (unlimited) **	180,000 ap	180 mp	Max MP +10%

Ramuh Materia			------- gil	Lightning  Strength -0
Judgement Bolt (1/battle)	0 ap		40 mp	Vitality -0
Judgement Bolt (2/battle)	10,000 ap	40 mp	Magic +1
Judgement Bolt (3/battle)	25,000 ap	40 mp	Magic Defense +0
Judgement Bolt (4/battle)	50,000 ap	40 mp	Max HP -2%
Judgement Bolt (unlimited) **	70,000 ap	40 mp	Max MP +2%

Shiva Materia			------- gil	Ice	Strength -0
Diamond Dust (1/battle)		0 ap		32 mp	Vitality -0
Diamond Dust (2/battle)		4,000 ap	32 mp	Magic +1
Diamond Dust (3/battle)		15,000 ap	32 mp	Magic Defense +0
Diamond Dust (4/battle)		30,000 ap	32 mp	Max HP -2%
Diamond Dust (unlimited) **	50,000 ap	32 mp	Max MP +2%

Titan Materia			------- gil	Earth	Strength -0
Anger of the Land (1/battle)	0 ap		46 mp	Vitality -0
Anger of the Land (2/battle)	15,000 ap	46 mp	Magic +1
Anger of the Land (3/battle)	30,000 ap	46 mp	Magic Defense +0
Anger of the Land (4/battle)	60,000 ap	46 mp	Max HP -2%
Anger of the Land					Max MP +2%
(unlimited) **			80,000 ap	46 mp

Typoon Materia			------- gil	Earth/Fire/Ice/Lightning
Disintegration (1/battle)	0 ap		160 mp	Strength -0
Disintegration (2/battle)	35,000 ap	160 mp	Vitality -0
Disintegration (3/battle)	120,000 ap	160 mp	Magic +4
Disintegration (4/battle)	150,000 ap	160 mp	Magic Defense +4
Disintegration (unlimited) **	250,000 ap	160 mp	Max HP -10%
							Max MP +15%
```
[/sblock]


----------



## Jemal (Aug 15, 2008)

Ark - Leap Attack is from Complete Adventurer.  
[sblock=leap attack]
Prerequisites: Jump 8 ranks, Power Attack
Benefit: you can combine a jump with a charge against an opponent.  if you cover at least 10 feet of horizontal distance with your jump and end yur jump in a square from which you threaten your target, you can double the extra damage dealt by your use of the power attack feat.  If you use this tactic with a two-handed weapon, you istead triple the extra damage from power attack.  This attack must follow all the normal rules for using the jump skill and for making a charge, except that you ignore rough terrain in any squares you jump over.
[/sblock]

As for equipment, he did indeed add it in one of his daily updates.


> Standard Wealth for level 12. Do not buy weapons or anything that gives an 'Armor' Bonus




Also...


> While I could swap out one or two feats for better ones, I don't want to munchkinize my PC. So I'm not going for cheesy two-handed Power Attack with Cleave and excessively high Strength, though it would be really easy to do that and have a brutal Warblade. I hate 3.5's overtwinking of Power Attack.



Jemal's Pet peeve number 238: People who think that if they don't make their character effective, they are somehow better than those of us who like to create a character that can actually hold his own.
I find it amusing how you managed to fit all three of the derogatories that set me off into a single paragraph. "Munchkinize, Cheezy, overtwink"


----------



## Arkhandus (Aug 15, 2008)

There's a difference between effective and "frustrates the DM" or "makes other players feel like their characters are useless/pointless".  I've seen too many players (and some DMs) who only care about their own enjoyment and make the rest of the group feel like they're wasting their time.

Just because I avoid min-maxing every little thing, doesn't mean I don't try to make an effective, useful character.  I just avoid the few bits and pieces that would put it over the top.  And most of my character concepts just aren't of the really-effective sort, so I optimize them as much as I can to make them useful, but since they weren't powerful concepts to start with (like a monk as opposed to a barbarian), they don't come out broken.

If I had anything against making effective characters, I wouldn't have even mentioned the Tome of Battle, let alone used it.  Nor would I own it as one of my only two 3.5 books.  I'm just avoiding the _few_ really broken maneuvers.  I generally play wizards or druids, both of which are among the most powerful core classes, but that doesn't mean I try to make them as overpowered as possible; nor do I ever choose sucky spells.


----------



## SarahRequiem (Aug 16, 2008)

how about I play the weird not so good but working on it ninja-ish love interest #2 girl?

I'd go for Swordsage. Never played one of those but they look fun =)


----------



## Arkhandus (Aug 16, 2008)

Oh, they're fun.  

Anyway, Kai Sarutobi, here's a slightly revised version of my Dragoon.  I'm still considering a few different ideas on his background and name, so haven't added them yet.

I shifted a point from Wisdom to Dexterity, and moved some skill points around to make him a better "Face" for the party if needed.  I _did_ worry before that he might be a bit too weak on offense, so I acquiesced on Power Attack and threw in one copy of Melee Weapon Mastery (a feat from PHB 2, requires Weapon Specialization, +8 BAB, and stuff, for +2 to attack and damage with piercing melee weapons in this character's case).

I dropped Improved Critical, Sudden Recovery, Improved Initiative, and Martial Stance.  Made Leaping Dragon Stance his third normal Warblade stance instead of Dancing Blade Form.  Took Endurance in place of Improved Initiative, as a prerequisite for Steadfast Determination at 12th-level (a feat from PHB 2 that changes his Will save modifier to Constitution instead of Wisdom, and allows natural 1 rolls on Fortitude to have a chance at success instead of auto-failure).

Swapped out his last level of Warblade for one level of Fighter, taking Armor Specialization (full plate) as the bonus feat (from PHB 2, required armor proficiency and +12 BAB, gives him DR 2/- in the chosen type of masterwork or magical armor as long as he retains his Dexterity bonus to AC).  With that level change, I had to reverse the 12th-level maneuver swap of Mountain Hammer for Iron Bones, so he now has Mountain Hammer as a maneuver instead.  The level change also reduced his saves a bit, except Fortitude, but the feat changes and a Cloak of Resistance +2 helped fix that.  HP and skills were also adjusted a bit with the Fighter level.

Added items, mostly some stat/AC-boosters, a few potions, and a Stone Salve (in case anyone gets petrified; I had 4k gp left, so...).  All from the DMG/SRD.  Left the +4 longspear and +4 mithral full plate in for now as temporary placeholders, but didn't spend any of his starting gold on them.

Melee Weapon Mastery is on page 81 of the Player's Handbook II, Steadfast Determination is on page 83 of it, and Armor Specialization is on page 75 of it.  If you don't approve these feats, I'll just swap them back out for something else in the core rules or Tome of Battle.
[sblock=Dragoon 2.0]Dragoon
Human, Male, Lawful Neutral
Green eyes, shoulder-length black hair, pale skin
Age 27, 6'-4", 215 lbs.
Languages: Common, Draconic

Level 11 Warblade, 1 Fighter
Total Character Level: 12
Experience Points (XP): 66,000

Strength 16/22 (+6), Dexterity 14/16 (+2), Constitution 16 (+3)
Intelligence 12 (+1), Wisdom 10 (+0), Charisma 14 (+2)

Total HP: 176, Current HP: 176, Nonlethal Damage: 0, DR: 2/- (armored)
AC: 32 (+3 Dex, +12 Armor, +2 Shield, +2 Natural, +3 Deflection)
Touch AC: 16, Flat-Footed AC: 29
Base Attack Bonus: +12/+7/+2
Melee Attack Bonus: +18/+13/+8 (+25/+20/+15 longspear)
Ranged Attack Bonus: +15/+10/+5
Initiative: +3 (+3 Dex), Speed: 20 Feet (armored)
Fortitude +14 (+9 Base, +3 Con, +2 Resistance)
Reflex +9 (+3 Base, +3 Dex, +1 Int, +2 Resistance)
Will +10 (+3 Base, +3 Con*, +2 Feat, +2 Resistance)

Feats: Vital Recovery (15 hp) (General), Weapon Focus (longspear) (General), Power Attack (General), Iron Will (General), Weapon Specialization (longspear) (General), Melee Weapon Mastery (piercing) (General), Endurance (General), Steadfast Determination (General), Armor Specialization (full plate) (General)

Skills: Balance +7 (5 ranks, +3 Dex, +2 synergy, -3 armor), Bluff +10 (5 ranks cross-class, +2 Cha, +3 competence), Climb +5 (2 ranks, +6 Str, -3 armor), Diplomacy +20 (11 ranks, +2 Cha, +3 competence, +4 synergy), Intimidate +15 (8 ranks, +2 Cha, +3 competence, +2 synergy), Jump +20 (15 ranks, +6 Str, +2 synergy, -3 armor), Knowledge (history) +5 (4 ranks, +1 Int), Knowledge (local) +5 (4 ranks, +1 Int), Martial Lore +3 (2 ranks, +1 Int), Sense Motive +5 (5 ranks cross-class, +0 Wis), Swim +5 (5 ranks, +6 Str, -6 armor), Tumble +14 (12 ranks, +3 Dex, +2 synergy, -3 armor)

Human Racial Traits: Medium Humanoid (Human), bonus feat, extra skill points, favored class is highest-level class.
Class Features: Proficiencies (all simple and martial weapons, all armors, all shields), Battle Clarity (ex, Int bonus as an insight bonus to Reflex saves when not flat-footed), Weapon Aptitude (ex, qualifies for feats as though effective fighter level is warblade level -2, can change feats allocated to particular weapons to be for a different weapon with 1 hour of training in the morning), Uncanny Dodge (ex, retains Dex to AC even when caught flat-footed or attacked by an invisible foe), Battle Ardor (ex, Int bonus as an insight bonus to critical threat confirmation rolls), 3 Bonus Feats, Improved Uncanny Dodge (ex, cannot be flanked), Battle Cunning (ex, Int bonus as an insight bonus to damage against flanked or flat-footed targets), Battle Skill (ex, Int bonus as an insight bonus on opposed checks to resist bull rush, disarm, feint, overrun, sunder, or trip attempts).

Maneuvers Known: Sudden Leap (tiger claw 1, boost), Mountain Hammer (stone dragon 2, strike), Claw at the Moon (tiger claw 2, strike), Soaring Raptor Strike (tiger claw 3, strike), Lightning Recovery (iron heart 4, counter), Death from Above (tiger claw 4, strike), Elder Mountain Hammer (stone dragon 5, strike), Dancing Mongoose (tiger claw 5, boost), Iron Heart Endurance (iron heart 6, boost).
Stances Known: Punishing Stance (iron heart 1), Stonefoot Stance (stone dragon 1), Leaping Dragon Stance (tiger claw 3).
Maneuvers Readied: Sudden Leap, Soaring Raptor Strike, Death from Above, Elder Mountain Hammer, Dancing Mongoose.
Stance Active: Leaping Dragon Stance.

Longspear +4 (Two-Handed, 32,305 gp, 1d8+17 damage, 20 threat range, x3 critical multiplier, Piercing, 9 lbs.)
Mithral Full Plate Armor +4 (Medium, 26,500 gp, AC +12, max Dex to AC +3, armor check -3, arcane spell failure 25%, speed 20 feet, 25 lbs.)

Belt of Giant Strength (36,000 gp, +6 enhancement to Strength, 1 lb.)
Gloves of Dexterity (4,000 gp, +2 enhancement to Dexterity)
Ring of Force Shield (8,500 gp, +2 shield AC)
Ring of Protection (18,000 gp, +3 deflection AC)
Amulet of Natural Armor (8,000 gp, +2 enhancement to natural armor AC)
Cloak of Resistance (4,000 gp, +2 resistance on saving throws)
Circlet of Persuasion (4,500 gp, +3 competence on Charisma-based checks)

Traveler's Outfit (free starting outfit, 5 lbs., worn outfit doesn't count towards encumbrance)
Spare Traveler's Outfit (1 gp, 5 lbs.)
Backpack (2 gp, 2 lbs.)
4 Belt Pouches (4 gp, 2 lbs.)
Bedroll (1 sp, 5 lbs.)
Tent (10 gp, 20 lbs.)
Rope (2 gp, 100 feet, 20 lbs.)
Grappling Hook (1 gp, 4 lbs.)
Whetstone (2 cp, 1 lb.)
Soap (5 sp, 1 lb.)
Flint & Steel (1 gp, 0 lbs.)
2 Torches (2 cp, 2 lbs.)
7 Trail Rations (35 sp, 7 lbs.)
7 Waterskins (7 gp, 28 lbs.)

4 Potions of Cure Light Wounds (200 gp, heals 1d8+1 lethal and nonlethal damage)
Potion of Cure Serious Wounds (750 gp, heals 3d8+5 lethal and nonlethal damage)
Stone Salve (4,000 gp, petrifies or cures petrification)

17 Gold, 8 Silver, 6 Copper
Carrying 98 lbs.
Light load is 0-173 lbs.
Medium load is 174-346 lbs.
Heavy load is 347-250 lbs.
Can lift up to 520 lbs. over his head
Can lift up to 1,040 lbs. off the ground
Can push or pull up to 2,600 lbs.[/sblock]


----------



## Blackrat (Aug 16, 2008)

Okay, here's a crappy sheet 'cause it's made with e-tools. I'll clean it up to more understandable later but this now to give you idea what I'm doing  (Ranged Disarm and Sharpshooting are from Complete Warrior):

[sblock=crappy unfinished sheet]Unknown, Male Human Rog4/Ftr8: CR 12; Medium Humanoid ; HD 4d6+8(Rogue) , 8d10+16(Fighter) ; hp ?; Init +8; Spd 30; AC:14 (Flatfooted:14 Touch:14); Atk +10/5/0 base melee, +15/10/5 base ranged; AL N; SV Fort +9, Ref +10, Will +3; STR 8, DEX 19, CON 14, INT 16, WIS 10, CHA 12.
Skills: Bluff +8, Climb +2, Diplomacy +14, Disable Device +8, Escape Artist +11, Gather Information +12, Hide +15, Intimidate +18, Jump +6, Move Silently +15, Open Lock +9, Search +10, Spot +7, Tumble +13. 

Feats: Dodge, Far Shot, Improved Initiative, Manyshot, Point Blank Shot, Precise Shot, Ranged Disarm, Rapid Shot, Sharp-Shooting, Weapon Focus: Rifle, Weapon Specialization: Rifle.[/sblock]
Edit: There's something fishy about the skills since e-tools counts them with some quantum-mechanics way so they are not definite yet


----------



## arcanaman (Aug 16, 2008)

I am intrested lets see what their is


----------



## Arkhandus (Aug 16, 2008)

Blackrat, maybe it's counting skill synergies?  Like, 5 ranks in Bluff adds +2 to Diplomacy, Intimidate, and Sleight of Hand checks.  Stuff like that.  Dunno, I don't generally go over others' sheets unless something sticks out as fishy.


----------



## Blackrat (Aug 16, 2008)

Arkhandus said:


> Blackrat, maybe it's counting skill synergies?  Like, 5 ranks in Bluff adds +2 to Diplomacy, Intimidate, and Sleight of Hand checks.  Stuff like that.  Dunno, I don't generally go over others' sheets unless something sticks out as fishy.




Yeah, it does that. It does take everything into account, which results to me finding where the hell does those misc. bonuses and penalties come-from . It doesn't show on the sheet but in the program it shows total, ranks by classes, ability bonuses, racial, magic and misc. But when it says -6 in misc, one needs to look where it finds all those penalties and see if there's anything to be done .

The darned program is too smart...


----------



## Jemal (Aug 17, 2008)

arkhandus - 
Sorry for bitching at you so much, but I do really dislike it when people use derogatory terms such as those.  Especially in seemingly direct reference to me/my character.

Now as to your most recent revision.. now we're have a toe-stepping problem.  My character has a 'gladiator/arena champion' background and as such, I gave him an air of showmanship (Cha 14, Diplomacy/Intimidate+20 w/ Circlet of Persuasion).  I'm not sure if this causes problems for your plans or not... If you want to be the face, I'm fine with that, but tell me if I have to rework my stats a bit.

Mechanically I only see one problem - Ring of Force Shield: The 'shield' still has to be 'wielded', it's not like an animated/floating shield that protects you on it's own.  

Blackrat - Hmm, not a clue there.  Without knowing what ranks you put into each skill I couldn't figure the misc. out.


----------



## Kai Sarutobi (Aug 17, 2008)

Sorry for the lack of updates.  I'm going to be out for the evening today.  Then I'll be back to update late this evening/early tomorrow morning.


----------



## Arkhandus (Aug 17, 2008)

Since it seems Blackrat's PC and yours or someone else's might fill the needed role(s) of party faceman, mine probably doesn't need to.  I can still shift his skills around since I haven't got a concrete background yet.

As for the ring, I've never been sure about how it's supposed to be interpreted, since it both does and doesn't seem like it requires a hand to wield the force shield, given that it's projected from the ring.  Will just remove it then.  3.5 hardly did any clarifications, despite all the hoopla about it being a revision and all superior and junk.  Pfffft.
_(FAQs don't count, they're customer service crud, not original designer responses; and even the Sage in Dragon got mixed up sometimes)_


----------



## Kai Sarutobi (Aug 18, 2008)

Alrighty! Lack of updates ends now. Once again, appologies for the delays but RL has kept me somewhat busy.

From what I can see we've got two near finished PC's and Blackrats unedited version, along with Shayuri chatting me up over e-mail in regards to characters.. This is coming along better than I'd hoped.

Now I just have to go back through two pages of text. *Groan*

Jemal, First off, thanks for the character critiques, it saves me some time. HP are max as in the main post. Because I hate dealing with it, assume that everyone just speaks common.

Your character looks good, background works fine. Was going to have an 'arena' at the gold saucer anyways. Heh.

I would suggest improved skirmish for your character. As far as your special? I think I'm going for something moderately powerful. Either 1-2 levels will be the special (Since you seem to be running up as main character.)

Arkandus, Good looking character so far. All of those feats are fine by me (I'll be editing the PHB 2 into the main post. It should have been in there, I just always lump it in with the completes. My fault, sorry!

Jemal was correct in regards to not buying weapons, see the main post update that will be up tonight as an addendum in regards to equipment (To clarify now that I've had a few days to ponder it.)

Thanks for the materia list. Any idea in regards to your special?

Blackrat, Off to a good start, though I'm worried it might be a tad weak compared to the other PC's (Has only glanced over it, so feel free to correct me!)

Err, beyond that, keep doing what you're doing? Kay kay?


----------



## SarahRequiem (Aug 18, 2008)

I wasn't named in this post. should I bother building a character? =/


----------



## Arkhandus (Aug 18, 2008)

Maybe he just didn't have anything to comment on yet since you haven't submitted a character, just a basic idea for one?  Dunno.  Ninjas are of course fitting for FF7, and Blackrat's PC seems like it might just be a mediocre sneaky type/faceman/gunman.  So another sneaky type or something would still be handy.

Blackrat's PC definitely needs a bit more fighting power of some sort.  I don't think his damage output will rival mine or Jemal's even under the best circumstances, and he lacks our toughness/accuracy as pure warrior-types.  The unfortunate failing of Tome of Battle, it doesn't provide anything to make ranged combatants really excel (Bloodstorm Blade is really limited in scope and range).

I'm still trying to figure out a good background for the Dragoon, but that's most likely the character I'll go with.  His "special" would probably just have to do with jumping/jump attacks, or raw toughness.  Vital Recovery, Armor Specialization, and the occasional use of Iron Heart Endurance help keep him on the front line, and he has the advantage of reach (at least, his weapon _*should*_ be a longspear or similar polearm, of suitable length for stabbing big monsters from within the edge of their own natural reach).


----------



## Jemal (Aug 18, 2008)

Hmm.. not sure what to do for a ranged non-archer character.  Damage is gonna be a problem.  The most obvious solution to that for a sneaky type is more lvls of rogue for sneak attack.  However, GETTING the sneak attack damage will also be a problem... With melee it's easy, just flank!  but with ranged you don't have that option.  Also with a gun you don't get any stats you can add to damage.  
No, as far as D&D is concerned, guns don't kill people.  at least, not quickly.

No, what he's got going for him is range, and if he maxes his dex, then accuracy shouldn't be a problem.  I'd also suggest Kai allowing Bracers of Archery to function for guns (maybe just cal'em bracers of gunnery?), as they're one of the few ways of enhancing both damage and accuracy with a ranged weapon.


----------



## Blackrat (Aug 18, 2008)

Kai Sarutobi said:


> Blackrat, Off to a good start, though I'm worried it might be a tad weak compared to the other PC's (Has only glanced over it, so feel free to correct me!)




Could very well be . I usually DM myself so I'm not proficient cooking up optimised characters and when I play, I usually play the "face" characters . That and the fact Jemal and Ark are both using the Tome of Battle which makes their characters stronger from the start . I'm not complaining though, I'm ok for them to be heavier hitters. I'll just hang in the back and let them soak all the damage too .

But for efficiency I'm going to buy Ring of Invisibility which lets me to set up Sneak attacks when needed. And as Jemal already suggested a special version of Bracers of Archery that works with firearms would be cool. As for planning ahead, I think I have enough fighter levels now so I'll be going with rogue from now on to enhance my Sneak damage and skills.


----------



## Shayuri (Aug 18, 2008)

I'm going sorceror looks like. More details to follow as I finalize.

Blackcat, for range you might look at a few options.

Check out the Scout, for one. It's very similar to rogue in terms of niche, but the Skirmish is much easier to pull off ranged than a sneak attack. Just keep on the move (great with Multishot). 

Also, a Ranger's bonus damage from Favored Enemy works just fine with ranged attacks...and they get ranged feats that should work with guns.

Check out Crossbow Sniper from PHB2...perhaps our GM will let you adapt a firearms version of it, letting you do bonus damage from up to 60' away instead of just 30.

Finally, you might be able to haggle out an adaptation of a ranged PrC like Order of the Bow Initiate that can give bonus damage.


----------



## Kai Sarutobi (Aug 19, 2008)

All very good suggestions for blackrat!  Just a quick addendum before I go update the main post. For purposes of this campaign, feel free to replace the word "Bow/Longbow" in any feat, item or PRC with "Gun."


----------



## Arkhandus (Aug 19, 2008)

With Weapon Specialization, you can qualify for Ranged Weapon Mastery from Player's Handbook II, which will help a bit.


----------



## Jemal (Aug 19, 2008)

aye, weapon mastery is a very nice feat.  If you're willing to spend feats on w.focus/spec anyways for the +1 atk/+2 dmg, why not spend the third to get an ADDITIONAL +2 atk/dmg.  
On second thought - damn - why didn't I do that? lol


Also, just a note RE: Tome of blood.
Contrary to my thoughts on the matter previously (This is actually the first book of 9 swords character I've ever created), the book's not as broken as I'd once thought.  Or if it is, then I'm not seeing it in these characters.  I mean sure some of these manuevers are pretty wicked, but I could easily replace them with stuff from the complete series and actually GAIN damage output.  
What the manuevers are granting this character (At least in my view) is the FEEL of final fantasy/anime.   The fact that they're all standard actions cuts down a lot on what I'd thought would be stupid damage.  Adding in the skirmish to my character to accentuate the 'one big hit a round' feeling was my way of going along with that, but I've a feeling a frenzied berserker would rip this guy to pieces.

Also to everyone - Has everybody thought on what they want their special features to be?  Looks like Kai's figured me out.

[sblock=Kai]
Coool.    Allright, I'll add 2 lvls and see what it looks like.[/sblock]


----------



## Shayuri (Aug 19, 2008)

Depends on which way I go with this character...

I have two ideas pulling at me...


----------



## Jemal (Aug 19, 2008)

OOH.. Care to share with the very inquisitive peanut gallery or you & kai still doing the 'top secret' thing?


----------



## Shayuri (Aug 19, 2008)

Hah! No no, it's not top secret. 

One idea I have is using the Wild Soul PrC from Complete Mage. The PrC is all about connections to the fey, which may seem weird for Final Fantasy, but if you substitute "lifestream" for "fey" it starts making more sense. Fey are essentially nature spirits in D&D after all. This does cost a caster level though, which hurts a bit for sorcerors...but is acceptable if in concept.

The other idea is the Wild Mage (hee...didn't notice both of these were 'wild') from Complete Arcane. This character also draws power from the Lifestream, but is partially overwhelmed by the surge of energy. Different minds, different memories sometimes manifest depending on the magic she uses, making her appear crazy.

So basically it's revolving around the Lifestream as force of nature, and a semi-druidic outlook, and Lifestream as a repository of souls, and a sort of crazed mystic medium thing.


----------



## Jemal (Aug 19, 2008)

Hmm..  All i have to say for now is take practiced caster. (The +4 caster level one that doesn't exceed your hd).  combined with wild mage it means you never have less than your HD in Cl, and if you roll 4/5/6 you have more.
EDIT: Actually if you've allready lost one cl from something else the way it'd work is thus: 
Roll a 1-4 on the d6; cl = hd.
5; cl = hd+1.  6; cl = HD+2
not bad.


----------



## Shayuri (Aug 19, 2008)

Oh yes. Practiced Spellcaster is definitely in for the Wild Mage. That's a given. 

It is a difficult choice...the Wild Soul has better summons and more spells and some neat flavor and powers...the Wild Mage is a much more powerful spellcaster in general.

But I'm leaning Wild Mage at the moment. It seems a bit better at its 'niche' overall. I would miss being able to summon unicorns though. Hragh.


----------



## SarahRequiem (Aug 20, 2008)

okay, so here's the idea I had a few days ago for my characters. unfortunately, I've been busy with work and all. 

My character would fit the fast and stealthy ninja type, probably fighting with light weapons. But she is not quite human, in fact she's the result of cloning or artificial life or something like that, and while she breath, eat, bleed and feels like a normal person, she is "powered" by a materia. I would be using the swordsage class, and since it uses many supernatural abilities, that materia would be the source of her natural powers. Whenever she uses a swordsage supernatural ability, a glowing orb shines through her chest (much like Kadaj and his gang did when they inserted materias in their arms).

As for race, I'd go with elf for the "I'm different than you guys" concept.


----------



## Jemal (Aug 20, 2008)

Personally I think that D&D Style summons are innapropriate in a FF7 campaign, but that's just my opinion.


----------



## Shayuri (Aug 20, 2008)

...that is a very good point, Jemal. Good on you!

That helps me make up my mind.


----------



## Jemal (Aug 22, 2008)

[sblock=Jemals Fighter ATM]
Will
Male Human Scout4/Ranger1/Fighter1/Warblade4/Dervish3/Exotic Weapon Master 1
AL: CG HT: 6' WT: 180 Hair: Red  Eyes: Green

STR: 24 (+7) [10 points +2 lvl + 6 Enhancement]
DEX: 20 (+5) [8 points +1 lvl + 4 Enhancement]
CON: 16 (+3) [6 points + 2 Enhancement]
INT: 14 (+2) [4 points + 2 Enhancement]
WIS: 12 (+1) [2 points + 2 Enhancement]
CHA: 14 (+2) [4 points + 2 Enhancement]

HP: 180 (4d12+5d10+5d8+42) AC: 18+ (10 base + 5 dex + ? Armour + 1 Deflection + 1 Nat Armour + 1 Dervish) *+Skirmish*
Saves: FORT: +17 (12 Base + 3 Con + 1 Resist + 1 Fortitude)  REF: +18 (10 Base + 5 Dex + 1 Resist + 2 Clarity) WILL: +7 (5 Base +1 Wis + 1 Resist)
Init: +6 (+5 Dex + 1 Fortitude)
Speed: 50

Bab: 13
Attacks: 
Full Blade: +21/16/11, 2d8+14 (19-20/X2)

Skills(Total/Ranks):[128 Points] Balance(+24/17); Craft:Weaponsmithing(+5/3); Concentration(+19/17); Diplomacy(+22/17); Intimidate(+22/17); Jump(+26/17); Tumble(+24/17); Perform: Dance(+21/16); 7 more(?)

Feats: [8]: Dodge, Mobility, Exotic W. Proficiency: Full Blade, W.Focus: Full Blade, Power Attack, Expertise, Swift Hunter, Monkey Grip

Class Features: Improved Uncanny Dodge, Battle Clarity/Ardor(+2 to reflex saves, critical confirmation), Uncanny Blow(Exotic Weapon 2-handed adds 2x str mod), +1 Battle Fortitude, Skirmish (+2d6, +1 AC if move 10), Trackless Step, +1 AC Bonus, Movement Mastery, Dervish Dance (2/day, +2atk/dmg, 8 rounds)

Stances: 
(Ironheart 1) Punishing Stance - -2 AC, +1d6 damage
(Ironheart 3) Absolute Seel - +10 Speed, + 2 AC
(Tiger Claw 3) Leaping Dragon Stance - +10 jump, all jumps considered running jumps

Manuevers Known: 5;  Readied: 4
(Tiger Claw 1) Sudden Leap - Make jump check and gain that as free movement *Straight line, provokes AoO as normal movement* (Swift Action)
(Ironheart 3) Ironheart Surge - End one condition with a duration currently affecting you, +2 attacks for 1 round.(Standard Action)
(Ironheart 4) Lignthing Recovery - Reroll a missed attack with a +2 bonus (Immediate Action).
(Ironheart 2) Wall of Blades - make an attack roll with your melee weapon vs an incoming melee or ranged attack and use it as your AC vs that attack. (Immediate Action)
X?

Languages: Common

Equipment: 88k
Belt of Strength+6 (36k)
Vest of Constitution+2 (4k)
Gloves of Dexerity+4 (16k)
Circlet of Awareness [Intelligence+2, Wisdom+2, Persuassion] (16.5k)
Amulet of Natural Armour+1(2k)
Ring of Protection+1(2k)
Cloak of Resistance+1/Charisma+2(5k)
6,500 GP

Preferred Weapon: Full Blade
Preferred Armour: Mithril Breast Plate

BIO: 
Will is a tall, athletic man with long red hair, a cocky grin, and a giant blade slung over one shoulder.
An ex-Soldier (third class), Will became a popular gladiator at the Gold Saucer Arena when Soldier was disbanded, due to his combination of swordsmanship skill, daring flare, and attitude.    Recently, he's grown bored with the Arena and is yearning for a challenge.
[/sblock]


----------



## Kai Sarutobi (Aug 22, 2008)

Character looks good Jemal!

I'm going to be doing a full update and closing recruiting tomorrow.  Feel sick as a dog right now and all I want is to go to bed, so you guys have to wait. =P

Seriously! Tomorrow afternoon!


----------



## Shayuri (Aug 22, 2008)

Jemal, it looks like you used 34 point buy there. Other than that looks great!

Also, Kai, you have an email from me about my concept. Once I get it worked out with you, I'll finish my spell picks and post my sheet.


----------



## Blake Mathius (Aug 23, 2008)

Well, I spotted this game just in time I see. Seems like recruiting is just about to close, so I worked up a couple concepts to submit before the deadline. Both have the same name, since I like the name, but are pretty much completely different in terms of party role and what they can do.

[sblock=First Character]
Dia
Female Elf Scout3/Ranger2/Paladin4/Swashbuckler3
AL: CG HT: 5'7" WT: 98 Hair: Dark Blue Eyes: Black

STR: 10 (+0) [2 points]
DEX: 18 (+4) [6 points +2 Race + 2 Enhancement]
CON: 10 (+0) [4 points - 2 Race]
INT: 18 (+4) [10 points + 2 Enhancement]
WIS: 10 (+0) [2 points]
CHA: 22 (+6) [8 points + 3 lvl + 4 Enhancement]

HP: 110 (7d10+5d8) AC: 21 (10 base + 4 dex + 5 Armour + 1 Deflection + 1 Nat Armor + 2 Shield)
Saves: FORT: +17 (10 Base + 0 Con + 1 Battle Fortitude + 6 Divine Grace) REF: +18 (7 Base + 5 Dex + 6 Divine Grace) WILL: +8 (2 Base + 0 Wis + 6 Divine Grace)
Init: +6 (+5 Dex + 1 Battle Fortitude)
Speed: 40

Bab: +11
Attacks: 
Handgun: +17 to hit, 2d6+16 damage
Fullround: +13/+13/+8 to hit, 2d6+10 damage

Skills(Total/Ranks):[125 Points] Balance(+19/15); Sense Motive (+15/15); Hide (+19/15); Move Silently (+19/15); Spot (+17/15); Bluff (+21/15); Listen (+17/15); Tumble(+19/15); Knowledge Arcana (+5/1); Knowledge Religion (+5/1); Knowledge Geography (+5/1); Knowledge Nature (+5/1); 

Feats: [7]: Two Weapon Fighting, Two Weapon Defense, Improved Two Weapon Defense, Swift Hunter, Improved Skirmish, Divine Might, Weapon Finesse

Class Features: Uncanny Dodge, +1 Battle Fortitude, Skirmish (+2d6, +1 AC if move 10), Trackless Step, Trapfinding, Fast Movement 10ft, Aura of Good, Detect Evil, Smite Evil 1/day, Divine Grace, Lay on Hands, Aura of Courage, Divine Health, Turn Undead 9/day

Languages: Common, Elven, Draconic, Sylven, Goblin, Orc

Equipment: 88k
Cloak of Cha +4 (16,000)
Gloves of Dex +2 (4,000)
Headband of Int +2 (4,000)
Monk's Belt (13,000)
Slippers of Battledancing (33,750)
Amulet of Natural Armor +1 (2,000)
Ring of Deflection +1 (2,000)
Boots of Haste (12,000)
1,250 gp

Preferred Weapon: Handgun
Preferred Armour: Mithril Breast Plate

BIO: Dia was born in Wutai, and long ago orphaned by the war with Shinra. Taken in by a disgruntled sect of Wutai survivors plotting the downfall of Shinra, she was trained for combat as an assassin and employed by Shinra's many enemies to perform killings of its officials. However, when a weapon attacked Midgar, a blast struck her resistance cells headquarters while she was out on a mission, killing her companions and once more leaving her alone. She became a wanderer, heading wherever the wind took her, angry at Shinra, and at life, who kept taking her family away. After 8 years in solitude, she has decided to come back to society once more, and try to make a difference in order to save others like her from the cruelty of the current world.

I'm not quite sure what the special for this character would be. I would like her to use twin handguns and wear mithril breastplate. The possible party roles she can fill are Romance/Criminal/Other. I chose the Elf race because it seems to better fit her physical description and stats. 

One thing I need to ask about with this character is whether or not I can use slippers of battledancing out of DMG II (page 272).
[/sblock]

[sblock=Second Charcter]
Dia
Female Halfling Bard4/Monk2/Warchanter6
AL: CG HT: 4'7" WT: 98 Hair: Black Eyes: Blue

STR: 18 (+4) [8 points + 3 Level + 4 Enhancement - 2 Race]
DEX: 20 (+5) [6 points +2 Race + 4 Enhancement]
CON: 12 (+1) [4 points]
INT: 14 (+2) [6 points]
WIS: 10 (+0) [2 points]
CHA: 16 (+3) [6 points + 2 Enhancement]

HP: 112 (4d6+8d8+24) AC: 25 (10 base + 5 dex + 5 Armour + 2 Deflection + 2 Nat Armor + 1 Size)
Saves: FORT: +14 (9 Base + 1 Con + 3 Resistance + 1 Racial) REF: +18 (9 Base + 5 Dex + 3 Resistance + 1 Racial) WILL: +13 (9 Base + 0 Wis + 3 Resistance + 1 Racial)
Init: +5 (+5 Dex )
Speed: 30

Bab: +10
Attacks: 
Unarmed: +13/+13/+8 1d4+4

Skills(Total/Ranks):[104 Points] Perform (+18/15); Hide (+24/15); Move Silently (+22/15); Spot (+15/15); Bluff (+21/15); Listen (+17/15); Tumble(+19/14); 

Feats: [7]: Combat Expertise, Power Attack, Weapon Focus (Unarmed), Improved Grapple, Combat Reflexes, Flying Kick, Chord of Distraction

Class Features: Inspire Toughness, Warchanter Music, Inspire Recklessness, Combine Songs, Bardic Music, Bardic Knowledge, Flurry of Blows, Evasion, Unarmed Strike
Languages: Common, Halfling, Elven, Goblin

Equipment: 88k
Cloak of Cha +2 (4,000)
Gloves of Dex +4/Glove of Storing (single) (31,000)
Belt of Str +2 (4,000)
Amulet of Natural Armor +2 (8,000)
Ring of Deflection +2 (8,000)
Boots of Haste/Striding and Springing (20,250)
Vest of Resistance +3 (9,000)
3,750 gp
Preferred Weapon: Unarmed Strike/Quarter Staff (special attacks)
Preferred Armour: Mithril Breast Plate (Glamored)

BIO: Dia was an old Shinra experiment. An artificial organic body was created, and infused with the soul of a young girl. The problem was the mind of the girl refused to acknowledge its new body, acting as it would in its normal body. She broke out of the research facility and has since lived avoiding Shinra. Her one passion in life was dancing, and she learned a great deal over the years, even combining her dancing style with the matrial arts style she learned on the side to keep her from falling back into Shinra's hands. When she is dancing however, her mind is at peace and she begins to tap into the powers the body was built with, releasing energies into herself and her allies to allow them to fight better. While she has very little understanding of her capabilities, she is eager to help improve the world around her, as well as looking for new fun and adventure.

Dia would be filling the role of a Battledancer.I chose the halfing race to better represtent a younger girls stats (shes about 14). A few things I need to ask about with this character. The first is I noticed you only want one spellcaster, so I was wondering if I could remove the bards spellcasting in exchange for allowing my warchanter levels to stack with bard for the purposes of bardic music abilities. 

The second thing, as my special, I would like to be able to use a bardic music power as a swift action, in order to better let me participate in battles. Playing bards on enworld can be really slow sometimes. In conjunction with this, I would also like to remove the verbal component of bardic music and replace it with dancing in order to better fit her concept. 

Lastly, I was wondering if she gets her mithril breastlplate, if it could be glamored to seems as if she wasn't wearing it, and considered a property of her unusual body rather than a suit she wears. In the same way, I would like the glove of storing and quarterstaff to also be properties of her body, allowing her to call the weapon into being and unsummon it, rather than storing it. These wouldn't change any in game rules, but are cosmetic differences that I think would make the character more interesting. 
[/sblock]


----------



## Kai Sarutobi (Aug 23, 2008)

Alrighty, as promised, updates are ahoy!  Mainpage is getting one final update shortly after I finish this, and since Jemal is apparently ready, I'll be popping up a Rogue's Gallery and IC thread in short order.

Down to business tho.  Just judging from concepts that have come up and various completion, I think I'm going to go with Blake, Jemal, Shayuri, Blackrat and Arkandus to start with.  I believe I'll be adding additional PC's at a later date, but these five form the core party.  

Blake, I like the charater concepts.  I'd probably tend towards the latter of the two, though the background would need to be changed to function within the campaign (Anti-Shinra is a no at the moment.)

The changes to bard... I'll have to check up warchanter to be sure, but I don't see any paticularly big issues.  Your special will probably work, though I might add something to it.

Shayuri, You're updated!  I look forward to the character.

Arkandus/Blackrat, Just tidy up the sheets and you guys should be ready to go.  I need to know what you want for your 'special' before you can be introduced, though I have the single man prelude to start off with, so you have time.

Thats that.  Gallery will be up shortly, IC thread soon after.


----------



## Kai Sarutobi (Aug 23, 2008)

And tada. 

IC is up: http://www.enworld.org/forum/showthread.php?p=4437518#post4437518

RG is up: http://www.enworld.org/forum/showthread.php?p=4437496#post4437496

Finally. Jemal, Here is your gear.

[sblock=Weapons and Armor]
Weapon - Masterwork Fullblade.


Armor - +2 Armor bonus, 25% Fortification, +5 foot movement speed. (Be sure to pick an 'Item')

Your materia slots are as follows.

Weapon: None

Armor: O O (Two, non linked, and nonfilled.)[/sblock]


----------



## Arkhandus (Aug 23, 2008)

Yup, Jemal did spend 34 points on his ability scores instead of 32...

Anyway, I'll post in the Rogues' Gallery once I finish my dragoon's background, which I'm working on today.  Should be posted tonight or early tomorrow.  Earlier this week I made some final adjustment to his stats, swapping his Wisdom and Charisma, replacing Endurance and Steadfast Determination with Combat Reflexes and Improved Critical, shifting skill points out of some social skills toward physical skills, and replacing the circlet of persuasion, stone salve, and some potions with different ones.  Now he won't step on anyone's toes as a faceman, but still has minor social skills.

I don't know how potent a 'special' you're looking for, but if you're leaving the basics to us, maybe the dragoon can use a Jump check to feint in combat as a move-action instead of a standard-action Bluff check, and get the +1 attack bonus for higher ground when attacking after that?  Or maybe he ignores the speed reduction and check penalty on Jump checks from armor?


----------



## Blake Mathius (Aug 24, 2008)

Bard it is then. In terms of background, I might not need to make a adjustment to the anti shinra part, since that was a carryover from events that happened many years before, and considering she is just a kid, she probably doesn't hold a grudge. Similar to advent children, when cloud ends up working with Shinra, if she needs to interact closely with shinra in a non violent manner it shouldn't prove to be difficult.

One change I would like to make to the character sheet would be switching Chord of Distraction to Two Weapon fighting if I could. Thats something I forgot to adjust when I posted earlier.

The only thing I should need now is gear.


----------



## Arkhandus (Aug 24, 2008)

I'm posting Cray Hawkthorne the dragoon in the Rogues' Gallery, all finished except for his special, weapon/armor, limit break stuff (?), and a bit of personality/appearance description that I haven't worked out yet.  But the background's done.  I think you'll like it.


----------



## Shayuri (Aug 24, 2008)

Sheet, just so y'all know I have been working. 

It's still WIP...but a lot of stuff is there for perusal. 

[sblock=WIP Sorc]Name: Shard
Race: Human
Class/Level: Sorceror 6/Wild Mage 6
Gender: Female
Exp

Desc: Pale skinned, crowned with a shock of wild white hair and with faded blue eyes, Shard is an unusual sight. She looks entirely too young, too fragile and pretty to command the respect that she does. In the center of her forehead, there is a fragment of clear crystal about the size of a man's thumbnail. Examination bears witness that this isn't some awful injury, but that the crystal is fused with flesh and bone as if it had somehow grown from her body. 

Strength (STR) 8 -1
Dexterity (DEX) 18 +4 (8)
Constitution (CON) 14 +2 (6)
Intelligence (INT) 10 +0 (2)
Wisdom (WIS) 14 +2 (6)
Charisma (CHA) 24 +7 (10)

Alignment: Chaotic Neutral
AC: 20 (10 + 4 Dex + 6 defense)
Buffed AC: 24 (+4 shield)
Hit Points: 72
Movement: 30'

Init: +4
Base Attack Bonus: +6
Melee Attack: +5
Ranged Attack: +10
Fort: +10
Reflex: +12
Will: +16

Race Abilities
Bonus Feat
Bonus skills

Class Abilities:
Sorceror
- Metamagic Specialist (PHB2 variant)

Wild Mage
- Wild Magic (-3 base caster level, but +1d6 when each spell cast)
- Random Deflector 3/day (redirect some spells/attacks to random target within 20')
- Student of Chaos (When using magic device that offers random result, roll twice and select)
- Chaotic Mind (immune to Confusion & Insanity, constant Nondetection effect)

Skills: 27+18
Concentration +18 (16 ranks +2 Con)
Knowledge Arcana +10 (8 ranks +0 Int +2 Synergy)
Knowledge Planes +4 (4 ccranks ranks +0 Int)
Spellcraft +7 (5 ranks +0 Int +2 feat)
Use Magic Device +15 (4 ccranks +2 ranks +2 feat +7 Cha)

Languages - Common, Sylvan

Feats
1 Eschew Material Components
1 Magical Aptitude
3 Empower Spell
6 Practiced Spellcaster
9 Quicken Spell
12 Extra Spell: Wall of Stone

Spells (Base DC 17+lvl, Caster level 9+1d6 (minimum 12))
0 6/6 - Acid Splash, Mending, Message, Ghost Sound, Light, Disrupt Undead, Prestidigitation, Arcane 

Mark, Detect Magic
1 8/8 - Shield, Magic Missile, Greater Mage Hand, Identify, True Casting
2 8/8 - Invisibility, Glitterdust, Resist Energy, See Invisible, Dimension Hop
3 8/8 - Energy Aegis, Tenacious Dispelling, Fireball, Phantom Steed
4 7/7 - Otiluke's Suppressing Field, Voice of the Dragon, Orb of Force
5 6/6 - Cyclonic Blast, Greater Blink, Wall of Stone
6 4/4 - Greater Heroism

Money - 1830gp

Weapons -
Staff or sceptre (rod or wand perhaps)

Armour -
"mage clothes" perhaps. Robe or dress or similar.

Gear -


Magic 
Cloak of Resistance +4, 16k
Vest of the Master Evoker, 10k
Headband of Charisma +6, 36k 
Gloves of Dexterity +2, 4k 

Periapt of the Fallen Sea, 6k (Magic Item Compendium) Wearer can hold breath for 12 hours, and invoke Freedom of Movement 2/day.

Deathguardian Bracers, 6k (Magic Item Compendium) Sacrifice a spell slot as an immediate action to gain DR/- equal to twice the spell level of the slot until beginning of your next turn.

Survival Pouch, 3.3k (Magic Item Compendium) Can be accessed up to 5/day, each time producing one of the following effects: (anything taken out vanishes 8 hrs later, unless it's been eaten/drunk)
- 1 day rations for 1 Medium creature.
- 2 gallons water in skin
- Campfire (lit...lasts 8 hours or can make up to 8 torches that burn 1 hr each)
- Tent & 2 bedrolls
- 50' rope
- Composite shortbow (+1 Str) and 20 arrows. 
- Shovel
- Pack Mule with riding gear and saddlebags. Treated as summoned, but will not fight.

Eternal Wand of Cure Moderate Wounds, 4,420gp (Magic Item Compendium) Cast 2nd level spell 2/day.

Scroll of Alter Self, 150
Potion of Lesser Restoration, 300

Background: 
Pending[/sblock]


----------



## Jemal (Aug 24, 2008)

Allright, fixed the 2 points over issue and posted the character.  ALso for those who may not have noticed, the first page post has a new link to Armour rules.  Apparently we won't be wearing Armour per-se.


----------



## Blake Mathius (Aug 25, 2008)

One question for you. How do these armor rules fit in with the monk's AC bonus?

If I get the monk bonus, I would like to make some changes to my equipment list.

Change Amulet of Natural Armor +2 to Amulet of Natural Armor +2/Wis +2 (-6,000)

Change Gloves of Dex +4/Glove of Storing to Gloves of Dex +2/Glove of Storing (+15,000)

Change Belt of Str +2 to Belt of Str +4 (-12,000)

Net change of -3,000 gp


One other thing I would like to change is my Str base of 15 reduced to 14, and my wisdom base of 10 increased to 12.


----------



## Shayuri (Aug 25, 2008)

Blake, looking at your sheet, unless I'm missing something you have too many hit points. You list your hit dice correctly, but then say +24 HP. When your Constitution is only 12. Shouldn't that be +12?


----------



## Blackrat (Aug 25, 2008)

Sorry for being silent, but I'm still here and most certainly still interested. I just have troubles accesssing ENW again. I'll post my character background & description soon.


----------



## Arkhandus (Aug 25, 2008)

Class Defense Bonuses don't interfere with a Monk's AC Bonuses.  They stack with any AC bonuses the character may have, with the sole exception of Armor bonuses to AC (which you'd only get from actual armor, the Bracers of Armor magic item, the Inertial Armor psionic power, the Mage Armor spell, and similar sources).

Also, note that this Class Defense Bonus is based on your character level and your best armor proficiencies from any class.  So my multiclass Warblade/Fighter gets the CDB bonus of a 12th-level Fighter.

However....this kinda messes up my character concept.  Dragoons in Final Fantasy, aside from Cid and Kimahri, generally wear heavy armor complete with helmet and gauntlets and stuff.  I took the Armor Specialization (full plate) feat for DR 2/- when wearing full plate armor and not denied a Dex bonus to AC.  My AC winds up a few points lower than expected, too. 

My dragoon's armor-like item for materia slotting would probably be a Bracer.


----------



## Blackrat (Aug 25, 2008)

Okay, I have a background here. Took few liberties, but as a TURK I needed to make some reason why he wasn't in the game & movie :
[sblock=Raphael Crescent]
Raphael is a longstanding member of the Investigation Sector of the General Affairs Department of Shinra, or more commonly the TURKS. Eventhough having been part of the special force for 20 years, bad luck kept him from being part of the world-shaking events his comrades saw.

Raphael was one of the few persons who could call President Shinra a friend. For five years Raphael had been the President's personal bodyguard. Always there in the shadows, no more than two meters away, never seen by the public, but always present when the President made appearance. He was there too when Sephiroth came back...

Raphael took the first hit of Masamune, which left in coma for three months. When he came around again the world had changed forever. President Shinra was dead, this was the one fact that conserned Raphael most. Midgar was in ruins and several craters dotted the world. Tseng gave him the details later but Raphael never recovered from the loss of his friend.

He returned to duty and worked alongside with Tseng for a while, but then came the Geostigma. It drove Raphael back to bed, and once again he missed on the fight that changed the world.

Now, years later he still works for Rufus. There was hope that Shinra could be rebuilt back to its glory but recent events have made it seem more distant again. But Tseng has a plan, a plan that depends on Raphael...[/sblock]
[sblock=Description]Raphael is a tall dark figure with a permanent five'o'clock shadow and short-cut corporate hairstyle. Little graying from the sides, his age is starting to show on his worry-carved face.

A long scar runs across his whole face, starting from left of his forehead and running down to middle of his chin. The scar actually continues downward still, across his chest and abdomen, but this is less known. It was left by Sephiroth when Raphael positioned himself between him and President Shinra.

Wearing the traditional dark suit of TURKS, along with matching trenchcoat and stylish sunglasses, Raphael is the veritable incarnation of Dark, Looming Stranger.[/sblock]


----------



## Kai Sarutobi (Aug 25, 2008)

Okies! Time for a quick ooc update, then an IC update, then.... other stuff! *Laugh*

Blackrat, Good to see you, was actually going to post when I got home today to make sure you were around. Concept looks fantastic. Just need a finalized character to go with it. Hehe.

Arkandus, I knew you'd be worried about the armor thingy, so before your character gets introduced, lets figure out a solution shall we? What would help you? (I'm thinking as part of your special, that you might be able to gain an armor bonus in addition to the Defense bonus. Seems powerful, but then again, Jemal got two levels ^_^) 

Oh, and nifty concept!

Blake, The changes seem acceptable. I take it you were wearing armor before? Heh.

And that looks like its it for now. IC post is being updated shortly. Ta!


----------



## Blake Mathius (Aug 26, 2008)

Shayuri said:


> Blake, looking at your sheet, unless I'm missing something you have too many hit points. You list your hit dice correctly, but then say +24 HP. When your Constitution is only 12. Shouldn't that be +12?




Thats correct. The 24 is a throwback from me pondering an amulet of con. Thanks for pointing it out.


----------



## Blackrat (Aug 28, 2008)

So um. I'm actually at the moment completely revising the mechanical part of my char. Looking through prestige classes etc... But since you're still at start with Jemal, I'm hoping there's no extreme rush? If I remember correctly you said you don't like the Martial Rogue variant, right?

Well anyways, I hope I have it done by weekend...


----------



## Kai Sarutobi (Aug 30, 2008)

No rush at all blackrat.  I was hoping to be done this section with Jemal by now, but I've been deathly, deathly ill for the last few days, to the point where I haven't even wanted to get out of bed =(

That said, I'll be trying to get through all of the story updates by wednsday, so I'm setting that as the official "Be done your charachter day." =)

If you have any questions on the char, feel free to ask.


----------



## Blackrat (Aug 31, 2008)

Added crunch to the character thread. Took _Order of the Bow Initiate_ prestige class from Complete Warrior, which enhances damage output pretty nicely. And conveniently renamed it to _Order of the Gun_


----------



## Jemal (Aug 31, 2008)

And likewise I've been both sick AND LFW. And having time taken up by.. other things. ><

I'm hoping to have several updates up over the course of today, including as many as I can on this and the stuff I'm DMing.

EDIT: Also, I added a pic of my character (Used HeroMachine to create) to the Rogue's Gallery.  I understand I might not be able to keep the wolf, but I think it makes for a cool addition to the picture.


----------



## Arkhandus (Sep 1, 2008)

Soooo....  I guess I still have to work out some details on Cray's special with you, and then get Cray's weapon and armor?  Once I have the gear, I can finish typing up Cray's appearance description.

I suppose for a special, he just gets to stack the defense bonus to AC with an armor bonus, and perhaps like mentioned earlier he can ignore the armor's penalty to Jump checks?  And maybe, perhaps, ignore its speed penalty? ^_^; (the reduced speed impacts his Jump modifier)  Not sure if the latter would be fair or not.

In any case, if allowing that stacking of armor and defense, his armor should probably have little enhancement, so as not to make his total AC too ridiculous.


----------



## Shayuri (Sep 1, 2008)

Still waiting for input on special.


----------



## Jemal (Sep 5, 2008)

DM needs to UPdate IC.


----------

